# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Assamiehen kaukobussien bongaukset

## Assamies

Tänään nähtiin Pohjolan Matkan/Matkojen (Antti Kangas, AK) #369 matkalla kohti Kokkolaa. Bongaaminen tehty Limingantullissa, lähellä Oulun keskustaa.
*assamies* Bussi oli malliltaan Star, muistelen että 502. Täytyy tarkistaa että olisiko se sittenkin ollut 602...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Rolling Eyes:  (-eipä vainen ollutkaan...)

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...en/pbl/pta.htm

----------


## Assamies

Lisätarkistusta täältä:

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...oskilinjat.htm

Koskilinjojen tilausbusseja: #70, #78, #80, #81, #83, #85, #116, #121...

----------


## Assamies

Makkaranpaistoretki Haukiputaan Virpiniemessä:A.Mörön ex. #32 eli nykyinen #111. Pelinä Fiat Ducato.

Käytiin sauvakävelemässä, kahvit ja kuumat mehut juotiin ja makkarata paisteltiin. Ilma oli vilpoisan kaunista.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Nähtiin myös ilmeisestikin Star-mallinen pitkäkorinen Pohjolan Matkan #333 kääntymässä Virpiniemen parkkipaikalla.

Oulun Onnikan pitkäkorinen ei-telillinen Scania-Van Hool sekä muitaki Oulun Onnikan busseja. Nämä eivät olleet numerotunnuksellisia.

Eilen näkyi Merikosken Taskussa rovaniemeläisen Kutilan Liikenteen #7, Rovaniemelle päin menossa. Vai olisiko se näky ollut rautien aliskan kohdalla Lävistäjälle päin mentäessä, siellä missä joskus ennen oli sijainnut huoltzikka...  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.kutilan.fi/

----------


## Assamies

Heinäpään torilla bongattiin PM:n (Pohjolan Matka) telibussi #352 tänä iltapäivänä. Infoa en nähnyt, Torikatu ei ole Oulussa mikään tavanomainen ajoreitti kaukolinjoille, vaan entinen Uusikatu. Paikallisliikenteen linjoista, linja 66 käyttää lähestulkoon yksinomaan Uuttakatua ajoreittinään nykyään. Linjan 70 bussit tekevät poikkeuksia harvoin Torikadun reitistä.

Ruuhkabussit, eli 70M -bussit saapuvat kiertäen klo 16.00 aikoihin Uudenkadun kautta Nummikadulle (???) -mutteivät vielä aloita linjan ajoa sieltä, vaan Heinäpään Torilta. Tori on käytännössä puisto -rajoittuen Heinätorin kouluun.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Eilen näkyi Merikosken Taskussa rovaniemeläisen Kutilan Liikenteen #7, Rovaniemelle päin menossa.
> http://www.kutilan.fi/


Kutilan sivuilta (samoin kuin MH:n aikatauluhausta) näkyy, että Kutila on tammikuun alusta alkaen liikennöinyt SS+ reitillä Rovaniemi 14.15 - Ylitornio - 17.20 Kemi 18.30 - Ylitornio - Rovaniemi 21.40. Tämän ansiosta kiinnostuneet voivat valokuvata Kutilan reittiautoa aivan uudessa ympäristössä. Kyseessä lienee ostoliikenne. Sellaisessa tapahtuu linjaliikennettä useammin liikennöitsijän vaihdoksia, mikä monipuolistaa kuvauskohteita.

----------


## Assamies

*KiNGi* pongattu...  :Wink: Oulun Limingantullissa, Prisman P-aluella: KSL:n #4 eli KNG-595. Bussiauto on telillinen (eli pitkä versio???) Volvo9700. *Ja nyt on oikeinkirjoitus tarkistettuna...* :Wink: 

Bongaus tehty ke 30.3. n. klo 18.10-15 aikoihin.

----------


## Assamies

Vihannissa nähtiin eilen iltapäivällä, luultavasti Wiima K202: Karhun Liikenteen #25. Bussiautoa ei pystytty identifioimaan kovin tarkasti...  :Embarassed: 

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt.../pbl/karhu.htm

----------


## Assamies

Kuopion Liikenteen #35:
Väittäisi nähneni to etelään päin mennessä Mikkelin vaiheilla sekä tullessa etelästä pe, noin Lahden vaiheilla Kuopion Liikenteen #35:n yhteensä siis kahdesti.
Havaintoni mukaan kyseessä olisi telillinen Star602. 

Tein toki kosolti muita bongauksia, mutta pks-seudulla aika eikä reaktiokyky riitä, kuin korkeintaan raitsikoitten bongaamiseen. Näin ainakin omalla kohdallani on asian laita...  :Embarassed: 

http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/

----------


## Assamies

http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...ksliikenne.htm

*Kingi* nähtiin taas, olin sittenkin vielä kirjoittanut rekkarit väärin. mega- :Embarassed: 
OikeASti se oli: KSL:n KNG-959. Anteeksi vain tuo mokaukseni/kämmäykseni !  :Frown: 

Virheitä tuppaa usein sattumaan, mikäli netin käyttöaika on rajoitettua. Näppimokat tulevat silloin kiireestä johtuvina.

Keski-Suomen Liikenteen #4, KNG-959 nähty tänä aamuna postitalon eli *Sonera-talon* kulmauksessa Oulussa. Olin itse citybussin A#3 kyydissä tuolloin.

----------


## Assamies

Mikkelissä näkyi Savonlinjan autoja Kuopion liikenteen ohella.

Juuri vasta aivan äsken hiljakkoin selvisi sekin, että Bussikortti oikeuttaa matkustamaan myöskin näillä lähiliikennettä kaukaisemmilla operaattoreilla:
-Kuopion Liikenne
-Rovaniemeläiset liikennöitsijät, joita siis yhteensä 3 (mikäli Eskelinen on Rovaniemeltä toimiva)
-Velj. Salmela, Simo
-Velj. Paakinaho, Haapavesi

*-ymmärrettävästi pikavuoroautolla ajaessa menee pikavuoromaksu eriksensä...*

----------


## paltsu

> Heinäpään torilla bongattiin PM:n (Pohjolan Matka) telibussi #352 tänä iltapäivänä. Infoa en nähnyt, Torikatu ei ole Oulussa mikään tavanomainen ajoreitti kaukolinjoille, vaan entinen Uusikatu. Paikallisliikenteen linjoista, linja 66 käyttää lähestulkoon yksinomaan Uuttakatua ajoreittinään nykyään. Linjan 70 bussit tekevät poikkeuksia harvoin Torikadun reitistä.
> 
> Ruuhkabussit, eli 70M -bussit saapuvat kiertäen klo 16.00 aikoihin Uudenkadun kautta Nummikadulle (???) -mutteivät vielä aloita linjan ajoa sieltä, vaan Heinäpään Torilta. Tori on käytännössä puisto -rajoittuen Heinätorin kouluun.


Olisiko tuo Pohjolan Matkan #352 ollut tuuraamassa Carrus Fiftyä mikä normaalisti on Pohjolan Matkan vuorolla linjalla 70. Joskus ollut Carrus Classic tuuraamassa. Linja 70 autot kyl mielestäni ajavat Torikatua kohti etelää.

----------


## Assamies

> *KiNGi* pongattu... 
> Oulun Limingantullissa, Prisman P-aluella: KSL:n #4 eli KNG- 9 5 9.... Bussiauto on telillinen (eli pitkä versio???) Volvo9700. *Ja nyt on oikeinkirjoitus tarkistettuna...* 
> 
> Bongaus tehty ke 30.3. n. klo 18.10-15 aikoihin.


Nomen est omen...
 Jyp:stä tuli kingi...
KNG-959 (KSL on Äänekoskelta) oli merkkinä tuleville lätkämestareille...  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Nevakiven *Loisto*..

Limingantullissa, taikka oikeastaan siinä rajalla: Nevakiven "Loisto" #7.

Suomen *ylämaalaiset* eli Koillismaan väki käytti aikanaan postiauto(i)sta nimitystä "Lentävä" -sekä Oulu-Kuusamo reittiä ajavista linjureista nimitystä "Loisto". Nevakiven bussifirma Pudasjärveltä on ottanut omakseen tuon perinteikkään nimen. Nevakiven muillakin autoilla on yksilöidyt nimet, ei luultavasti kuitenkaan aivan kaikilla...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Lisää: http://www.nevakivi.fi/

Reitit: http://www.nevakivi.fi/index_2.htm


väärä numero:

Olin katsonut #7:n "Loistoksi". En muista nyt enää sitä, mikä nimikkobussi oli #7. Kori taisi olla Setar...

Oikea Loisto siis #11, joka ao. bussiyrityksen tietojen mukaan olisi Volvo9700.

Tuli juuri vastaani Lävistäjällä, ilmeisesti aloittamassa reittiään Pudasjärvelle. Matkaa Oulusta Pudasjärvelle kertyy noin 140km.

Suosittelisin tekemään kesämökkimatkoja reittilinja-autoilla, mikäli sellainen on vain suinkin mahdollista. Tätä aion yrittää itsekin, matka tapahtuisi tuolloin Valpun kyydillä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Suosittelisin tekemään kesämökkimatkoja reittilinja-autoilla, mikäli sellainen on vain suinkin mahdollista. Tätä aion yrittää itsekin, matka tapahtuisi tuolloin Valpun kyydillä.


Kannatan tällaista suositusta, mutta lisäisin vaihtoehdoksi junan käytön. Itse aion toukokuun alkupuolella nousta Oulussa "idän pikajunaan" ja jäädä pois Kontiomäellä (tai Paltamossa) ja jatkaa Ristijärvelle bussikyydillä: Pohjolan Matka / Savo-Kainuun Tilausmatkat / Moilanen & Rautiainen Taxi / Kajaanin Tila-Autot. Nämä ovat siellä (pienois)bussiliikennöitsijöitä.

----------


## Assamies

KSL:n #6:
Kärsämäen keskustassa nähtiin, sekä sitten myös myöhemmin Jyväskylän keskustassa Keski-Suomen Liikenteen #6. Telillinen Volvo9700 tuon pelin pitäisi oleman...

Myöskin nähtiin #1 ja #15 - tunnistamattoman pitkän reitin bussin ohella, jonka rekkari taisi olla jotain KRG-xxx...

KSL näyttää ajavan myöskin lyhyempää reittiä, mm. Suolahteen.

Ja nyt siis puheena yksinomaan KSL:n autot. #3:nkin tavattu Oulussa jokunen aika sitten.

Bussifirman omat verkkosivut: http://www.ksliikenne.fi/

----------


## Assamies

Lisää epämääräisen hataria muistikuvia viime viikolta:
Gold Linen telibussi #15 Helsinki-linjalla Oulun keskustassa. Olen nähnyt tuon #15:n myös Kemissäkin.

Nummikadulla Karhun Liikenteen #46. Ihmettelin outoa reittiä, kun minun mielestäni Karhun autot ajaisivat Uuttakatua pitkin.

Linja-autoasemalla sekä sen läheisyydessä: Paakinahon #12 ja Salmelan #42. Muistikuva perustuu laskutoimitukseen: 42-12=30.

Käytän bongauksessa apuna ns. *valokuvamuistia*. Ilmeisesti bongaustekniikkaa tulisi kuitenkin kehitttää vielä runsaasti liikkuviin ajoneuvoihin nähden...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään näkyi tuolla Merikosken Taskussa suuntaan P, Lohinivan bussi. Pienellä on merkitty myöskin "Heikkilä", mikä antaisi vaikutelman sellaisesta että bussipelillä olisi kaksi operoijaa.

Muut merkinnät: "Aurora Bus", "Century", sekä "mOimOi". Auto liikennöi Oulusta Kemiin ja Tornioon sekä edelleen käsivartta kohti pohjoisemmas. Määräasemaa en muista, se voi olla Kittilä taikka Muonio.

---
Viime pe (muistaakseni, jos ollut to) tuli joukkoliikennekadulla eli Torikadulla vastaan Nevakiven antiikkinen "2". Auto vaikutti 70-lukulaiselta. Pitäisi tarkistaa jostain tunnistustiedot. Alusta saattaa olla Scanialta.

Ja täältähän ne spexit löytyivätkin: http://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/antt...l/nevakivi.htm

----------


## Assamies

Kemissä (Kemistä etelään päin, tämä bongaus) eilen nähtyä: V.Alamäki Oy:n #7 kaukolinjalla kohti Helsinkiä.
Gold Line:n #45 (Ajokki Victor) kohti pohjoista (Tornionjokilaaksoa). Bongauspaikkana Kemin l.as. lähiseutu.

----------


## Assamies

Merikosken taskuun tuli melko vasta pohjoisesta päin Velj. Salmelan #46. Siinä näyttäisi olevan aivan oma rahti- taikka postiosasto perässä...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Keski-Suomen reiteillä on näkynyt Koivurannan autoja, ainakin yhden numero oli #3.

KSL:n busseja tavattu useita. Koska kyseessä on ollut vastakkainen kohtaaminen maantiellä, ei bongaamisia ole ehditty tekemään. KSL operoi mm. telillisillä Volvo9700-busseilla.

Gold Linen #15 myös näkynyt jossain vaiheessa taipaleella.

----------


## paltsu

Gold Linen #15 (Volvo 9700HD NG) on Gold Linen varsinainen Lappia Express auto ja varalla taitanee olla sitten #18 Lahti Eagle 560 korinen linja-auto. 

V. Alamäellä #7 on Lappia Express auto ja se Volvo 9700HD. Varalla sitten #1.

----------


## Assamies

Myöskin #15:
Mm. linjalla 39 taivaltanut Koskilinjojen #15 oli jokin aika sitten Torinrannassa. Näkyi olevan teekkari-porukalla lastattu täpösen täyteen...  :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Nostalgis-henkistä raswareissu-ajelua Salmelan autolla:
Tänään tehtiin wanha kunnon perinteis-tyylinen *rasvareissu* Ruotsin puolelle. Kyyti alkoi Oulun l.as. n. klo 09.00. Paluu oli klo 16.00 samaan paikkaan.

Mennessä kaffepaussi, eli kahvia ja kinkkusämpylää Tupasvillassa Keminmaalla. Haaparannalla kaksi kohdetta, *halpakauppa* sekä IKEA.

Paluukyyti tehtiin poiketen Simoniemen Wanhassa Pappilassa, jossa ruokailu.

Liikennöintivälineenämme oli Scania-Delta200, eli Veljekset Salmelan #14. Bussi vaikutti alkuperäisvarusteiselta, AV-välineistöä (VHS) lukuunottamatta. Bussin varustuksiin kuuluu myöskin WC.

Matkanjärjestäjänä toimi Oulun Kaupungin Ohjauspalvelut, ja osallistujaa kohden retkelle tuli hintaa erittäin kohtuulliset 21: kattaen aterioinnit.

Kyyti oli mukavan loihakkaa ja kuljettaja toimi matkaisäntänä tosi loistavasti.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Assamies

Uutta reissua vaan pukkaa:
HMT:n väki lähtee to, 2.12. -0 klo 9.00 *kolmiokiertueelle* Raaheen, Kalajoelle ja Ylivieskaan. Operaattori mahdollisesti Koskilinjat.

Laitetaan speksit sitten tähän, kun matka on valmista.

----------


## Assamies

Kipinän väki lähtee Utajärvelle pe 3.12. Bussioperaattori Koskilinjat, kahden bussin vahvuudella. Retki täyteenvarattu. Kokopäivän retken ruokailuineen on kyseessä. Tieto operaattorista erikseen varmistettu.

Kuvia voidaan ottaa, mutta ehkä niitä ei saada laitettua veppikäyttöön.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

> Kipinän väki lähtee Utajärvelle pe 3.12. Bussioperaattori Koskilinjat, kahden bussin vahvuudella. Retki täyteenvarattu. Kokopäivän retken ruokailuineen on kyseessä. Tieto operaattorista erikseen varmistettu.
> 
> Kuvia voidaan ottaa, mutta ehkä niitä ei saada laitettua veppikäyttöön.


Operaattori ei sitten ollutkaan mainitsemani. Se oli Pohjolan Matka. Busseina kaksi Star502-tyyppistä. Nämä olivat: #20 (jossa itse olin) sekä #132. Kyyti oli loihakkata, kuskit asiallisen mukavia. Retki oli varsin onnistunut, suunniteltu paluuaika pidentyi tunnin verran. Alkuperäissuunnitelma paluun osalta oli klo 13.00.

Kipinän wäki oli tehnyt kesällä (kesäkuun puolessavälissä) bussiretken Haaparantaan. Kuulemani mukaan silloin oli Koskilinjojen kyyti käytössä. Itse en mukana ollut, ja olisinkin siitä kyllä maininnut.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:35 ----------




> Uutta reissua vaan pukkaa:
> HMT:n väki lähtee to, 2.12. -0 klo 9.00 *kolmiokiertueelle* Raaheen, Kalajoelle ja Ylivieskaan. Operaattori mahdollisesti Koskilinjat.
> 
> Laitetaan speksit sitten tähän, kun matka on valmista.


Tämä retki mainittu *Onnikkabongausten ketjussani*. Operaattori ko. retkellä oli Nevakiven Liikenne. Ajo-onnikka oli Volvo9700 #11 "Loisto". Oli kyllä aiwan loistokyyti.  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

> Operaattori ei sitten ollutkaan mainitsemani.


Niin, mikäs ihmeen bongaus se sellainen on, joka kerrotaan päivää aikaisemmin...

----------


## Assamies

Seur. bongaus tulee varmaankin la 2.4.-11. Syksyinen operaattori oli Koskilinjat. (taannoinen Rokuan syysretki). Tämä riippuu aivan siitä, että ehtikö oma ilmoittautumiseni mukaan.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Assamies

> Seur. bongaus tulee varmaankin la 2.4.-11. Syksyinen operaattori oli Koskilinjat. (taannoinen Rokuan syysretki). Tämä riippuu aivan siitä, että ehtikö oma ilmoittautumiseni mukaan.


Olikin A83, ko. tilauksessa #4 (5 autoa ao. tilausajossa). Muut autot: A78, A80, A81 & A118.  :Cool:  Pääosin, kuten allani olleenkin mallit: Star602.  :Cool: 

Osa busseista kuvattu kännykameralla. Nettiin näitä ei voi laittaa.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Seuraava tilausbussiretki suuntautuukin sitten Nääzwilleen eli tuonne Tampesteriin. Paikka varattu & matka maksettu. Operaattori ei vielä tiedossa.

Kaikkein ensimmäisin osallistuja olin ollut.  :Biggrin: 

Retkellä yöpyminen hotellimajoituksen muodossa, yksi yö viivytään kohdepaikkakunnalla.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Ei taida olla eriksensä aivan omaa ketjua tilausajoille, niinpä olen yhdistellyt niitä sitten tähän ketjuun.  :Confused: 

Viime su näkyi kaupunkikeskustassa, Lävistäjän paikkeilla & klo 21 aikoihin tasan: Revon Turistiliikenteen/R-Linesin #12. Malli näytti olevan *Kotka-sarjalainen* (Falcon/Eagle/Flyer) etumaskin sekä profiilin perusteella.

Tilausajossa olevan bussin kyltti näkyi olleen käytössä. Revon kotipaikkana Muhos.

----------


## paltsu

> Ei taida olla eriksensä aivan omaa ketjua tilausajoille, niinpä olen yhdistellyt niitä sitten tähän ketjuun. 
> 
> Viime su näkyi kaupunkikeskustassa, Lävistäjän paikkeilla & klo 21 aikoihin tasan: Revon Turistiliikenteen/R-Linesin #12. Malli näytti olevan *Kotka-sarjalainen* (Falcon/Eagle/Flyer) etumaskin sekä profiilin perusteella.
> 
> Tilausajossa olevan bussin kyltti näkyi olleen käytössä. Revon kotipaikkana Muhos.


Lahti Flyer 520 korinen auto tuo Revon Turistiliikenteen #12.

----------


## Assamies

Ok. Kuten A124:kin. Kävinhän sillä kääntymässä mutkan Y:kin suunnassa.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Anteeksi vain nyt tässä, että ketjut pääsevät hieman sekoamaan toisiinsa.

Pidän näitä *Kotka-sarjalaisiksi* kutsumiani, sangen mainioina vehkeinä. Ehkä etenkin n. 50-80 km mittaisille seutumatkoille.

Yksi tällainen oli juuri alkusyksyn retkemme Rokualle. En ole laskenut tarkkaan, mutta Oulun keskustasta saattaa kertyä Rokuan kuntokeskukselle n. täydet 100 km. Näitä entisiä Mörön autojahan pääosin tuolla *täyspäiväreissulla* käytettiin, ja osa näistä edelleen kulkee samoissa pirteissä väreissä.

Maaseutumatkalla näkyvyys bussin ikkunoista on hyvä, se on eduksi kun sopivia pysäkkejä koetetaan tunnistaa. Ja aivan oikein, näössäni on vikaa.  :Embarassed: 

Viimeksi pääsin reitistä erehtymään Oulunsalon lentoasemaa lähestyttäessä: sillä linjalla ei korkealattiaisia ole käytössä yleensä. Poikkeuksiakin toki tapahtuu.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:24 ----------

Muistelin sitä niin, että juuri tämä A124 olisi ollut allani Rokuan retkellä. Se oli se bussi, joka jatkoi Kuntokeskuksesta kohti Evl.Srk:n leirikeskusta.

HIS-224 oli sisäisessä tilauksessa #2. Oma bussini oli #4, OGX-116 alias A126: se on ollut usein Hailuodon reitillä 66. Nykyään tuota linjaa hoitelee enimmäkseen A122.

Yksi ajatukseni olisi, käydäkin Hailuodossa linjalla 66. Sitä en olekaan vielä ennen tehnyt. Nyt on jo korkea aika tuokin temppu toteuttaa.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tällä hetkellä ainoa *mainosbussi* Ol kaupunkiliikenteessä saattaa olla #99: se mainostaa Vvo:ta.

En tiedä siitä, että onko #39 käynyt maalautuksella. Sen mainosteema on ollut "Ol inspiroi"...

Ainakin 2x vuodessa on Vvo tilannut Koskareilta tilausajon, asukkaitensa liikuntapäivää varten. Syksyllä retki Rokualle, keväällä Pikku-Syöttelle.

Retkillä käytetty mm. entisiä A.Mörön linjabiilejä. Osa näistä vielä alkuperäisväreissä, tämän kirjoitushetkellä.  :Cool:  Ai, että mistäkö tiedän tämän kertoa: miettikääpäs sitä...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aki

> Tällä hetkellä ainoa *mainosbussi* Ol kaupunkiliikenteessä saattaa olla #99: se mainostaa Vvo:ta.
> 
> En tiedä siitä, että onko #39 käynyt maalautuksella. Sen mainosteema on ollut "Ol inspiroi"...


Hyvä assamies! Kun kirjoitat kalustohavaintoja niin voisitko kirjoittaa havainnosta hieman selvemmin ja jättää turhia lyhennöksiä pois jotta teksti olisi ymmärrettävämpää niillekin jotka eivät asu Oulun korkeudella, esim Oulua on aivan turha lyhentää muotoon Ol (ilmeisesti tarkoitat tuolla Oulua?) Paikkurihavaintosi ei aukea minulle kun käytät koodeja, esim A124, L16 tai L24-A4 ei kerro minulle mitään, olen kiinnostunut Oulun paikkuriliikenteestä siksi, koska siellä on edelleen ajossa mm. entisiä Espoon auton laatikko-wiimoja joiden liikkeistä olisi hauska lukea jos vain havainnot olisivat selkeämpiä.

----------


## Assamies

Kiitos kommentista, & kritiikki otetaan huomioon.

Autojen A-lyhenne on Koskilinjojen käytänne. L-lyhenne tarkoittaa aina linjaa.

Ennemmin oli #-merkki ilmaisemassa linja-autosta liikennöitsijän käyttämää numeroa/tunnusta.

Pääsääntö tämä: ensin linja, sitten auto. Se ei ole muuttunut.

Yst.terv. *assamies*

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:19 ----------

Eilen näkyili A30. En ensin tahtonut ottaa selvää linjasta, mutta 62 näytti olevan. Luojankiitos, pitkähköllä Y:ki-reitillä ei yleensä noita kinkkisiä Kabuksia käytetä...  :Twisted Evil: 

Tuiraan menee nykyisellään autoja aika vähän. Linjoja, jotka menevät Ylä-Tuiraan /Itä-Tuiraan: 8, 29, 39. Kuntarajat ylittävät: 61, 62 & 65.

Tässä vertailussa tarkoitetaan vertausta ns. Meri-Tuiraan eli Ala-Tuiraan/Länsi-Tuiraan. Sitä rakennettiin kiivaasti, buumi laajentunut nyt Salmelanrantaan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Assamies

Todella hirweästi ärsyttävä, syvästi turhauttawa tilanne!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Samalle päiwälle kaksi eri reissua, samaan destinaatioon!
Olen suunniltani! *grr* :Eek: 
===
Toisen operaattori on satawarmasti Weljekset Salmela. Pidän Salmelan busseista & leppoisista, mukawan isäntä-henkisistä (lue: isällisistä) ajureista.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:38 ----------

Kylmäsen Liikenteen YVP-440 lopulta ajettua. Tätä ei entuudestaan ennen taida olla. Auton sisätekstit viittaavat siihen, että auto hankittu Ruotsista. Kts. kalustolistalta.

Tutuhko mukava kuski, tosi mukava oli ookata.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Tivoliin. :Cool:  Kyyti ei vielä selvillä. Taitaa olla pyhäaikataulun mukaan linjat tänään.  :Confused: 

Budjetti == 5 laitelippua/15. :Wink:  Riittänee meikun tarpeisiin nähden. Wuoristorata aiwan ehdoton etappi! :Biggrin:

----------


## Assamies

OH!  :Sad:  Olen näköjään laitellut postauksia tykkänään wääriin ketjuihin! Oi, mikä moka!  :Embarassed: 

No, se toinen reissu on selwinnyt: Paluu nkl. 16.30. Ruokailu/lounAS nkl. 12.30 Perä-Pohjolan Opistolla, Tornion Kivirannalla. Mainitulla paikalla, käytiin ensimmäiset katkerat taistelut suomalaisten sekä saksalaisten sotajoukkojen välillä. Ne tulivat Röyttään tehdyn maihinnousun jälkeen.

Ostosaikaa Haaparannalla 2t. Retki on ehdottoman päihteetön.  :Wink: 

Retken h. == 5€: warsin kohtullista.  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Päätin sitten kuitenkin walita sen toisen retken. Sitä rahoittaa jokin tietty rahasto, jonka tarkkaa nimeä en tiedä. Sinne voivat esim. perikunnat & muut sellaiset, kuten säätiöt sekä hyväntekewäisyyttä harjoittawat tehdä.

Ruokailu kuuluu kuwioon, se tapahtuu Simon Wanhassa Pappilassa, meren äärellä Simoniemessä. Sielläpäin myöskin, Simon keskustassa: Welj. Salmelan kotipaikka lts. päätukikohta.

Tätä reissua operoi juuri nimenomaan Welj. Salmela. Autot owatten antiikkisia, ainakin edeltäneillä reissuilla. Bussikuwia on otettu.  :Cool: 

Eräs tärkeä syy walintaani on ollut, lämmin, lempeän rempseä izäntä-henkinen ote Salmelan shauffööreillä. Siint' mie tykkään...  :Biggrin: 

Huom. -toisen reissun operoija oli epäselvä. Joskus ollut Koskilinjat, talwella Pohjolan Matka. Kummastakin wain pelkkää positiivista käsitystä/kokemusta tullut.  :Redface: 

Tarkennetaan tähän vielä sen verran, että Oulun kaupungin asumisenohjaajapalvelut tämän reissun järjestävät. Mukaan päästäkseen, on oltava tukiasiakas. Matka on täysin maksuton & päihteetön.

Netossa tulemme myöskin käymään, mikä pääetappina lieneekin (Netto == Netto Lågpris, Prispressaren: kuulu pikkukauppa Haaparannalla) ;D

----------


## Assamies

Ikean sivustalla bongasin samaan aikaan toisaalta lähteneet matkakaverimme. Á 2x Koskilinjojen bussia: sisältäen n. 100 matkustavaista. Nämä olivat tilauksessa Haaparannalle tänään: A81 & A116. Tilauksessa eritelty toisistaan: A & B.

En ollut tuolla reissulla. Kukkolankoskella kävivät & ruokailu heillä tapahtui PPO:lla (Peräpohjolan opisto, Humak, Kiviranta).

Kuntoutuskeskus Kipinän wäki oli kesäreissulla samaan destinaatioon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:06 ----------

Tiwolin karkkibussin kävin tänään tsekkaamassa. Rek.nr. on HSE-583. Sisu-Ajokki vaikuttaisi mallikilpien mukaan olevan. Mallista en mitään sanoa osaa.  :Embarassed:

----------


## killerpop

> Tiwolin karkkibussin kävin tänään tsekkaamassa. Rek.nr. on HSE-583. Sisu-Ajokki vaikuttaisi mallikilpien mukaan olevan. Mallista en mitään sanoa osaa.


Ei hätää, sillä Google tietää. Oikeastaan luulisi, että sitä osaisi hyödyntää jokainen.

----------


## Assamies

Juups.  :Redface:  Ja TKL:lla taisi olla.  :Tongue: 

Wiimme kaukoajoni warmistettiin. Ajotilaus tehty Welj. Salmelalta, asumisohjaajani tämän minulle kertoi.

Kyseessä oli mahdollisesti Volvo-alustainen peli, olisikohan ehkä Delta. Pelkkää arwailua tämä. Ensin luulin Star:ksi, waan se ei ollunna se.  :Confused: 

Oli wielä entisissä wäreissä: siis Kaj Forsblomin #6 (kotipaikka Porvoo/Borgå). Siirretty ilmeisesti uudelleen maalaamattomana Salmelan ajokalustoon.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Pulustaja

Trafi sanoo tuon Kaj Forsblomin entisen kutosen nykyiseksi omistajaksi Matka-Maken. Autohan on Delta Star 50 vuodelta 1987, johon on vaihdettu uudemman mallin keula.

----------


## Assamies

-Gylgyl.. :Redface:  Tavattiin Länsi-Tuirassa eilettäin, oli Lidlin vieressä P-alueella. Rn: BHH-449. Kuvattiin myöskin useasta kulmasta. Forsblomin värit osittain (huom. vain osittain) riisuttu.  :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:57 ----------

Näkyi olevan kotipaikka Muhos (-tässä yhteydessä; ei voi tuota *Mh:ta* laittaakaan {Mh viittaa tässä kontekstissa Matkahuoltoon, ei Muhoksen r.as.})... :Laughing:   :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Matkalla; mt-sellaisella. Tampere 2 pv (kesto). Kulkupelinä Nevakiven *^Loisto*; #11. :Redface:  Järjestää Hyvis, Hmt. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

> Matkalla; mt-sellaisella. Tampere 2 pv (kesto). Kulkupelinä Nevakiven *^Loisto*; #11. Järjestää Hyvis, Hmt.


^Tuolla kävimme myöskin kiertoajeluna kruisailemassa Pispalassa & Pyynikillä. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Huomenna Vvo:n tilausajo Oulu-Rokua (Rokuan Kuntokeskus). Ajotilauksessa 5 tiluria. Lähtijöitä 200 henkeä. Paluu klo 16. Lähtö (Kaukovainio) n.kl. 8.30. Operaattori Koskilinjat. Minä olen yksi lähtijöistä; peruutuspaikka ilmoitettiin to ip. Vahvistuskirje matkadetaljeineen saapui tänään. Retki ilmainen, ruokailu samoin. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Auto oli #70 (CCT-770); Carrus Vega.

----------


## Assamies

Muut tilurit olivat: A80, A118 & A122. Oma bussini siis A70. Lyhenteet Koskilinjojen. Ts.: #70, #80, #118 & #122. Bussikuvia ei otettu. Hämäävästi oma bussini oli sisäisessä tilauksessa #5. #3 (joka lienee ollut #118) ajoi sieniretkelle lähtijät n. 5 km päähän, josta nämä sitten kävellen takaisin. Minä olin tuossa 1 v. sitten. Nyt en, oli kylpylässä. Vuokravaltio kuntouttaa, kato nääs!  :Cool:  :Redface:

----------


## Assamies

Tuore operaattori alalla on OTP - Oulun TaksiPalvelut. Sillä tuoreita Volvon tilureita käytössään. Nyt näkyillyt kaupunkikuvassa sangen aktiivisti. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Tännekään ei enää mitään uutta tulla laittamaan. Pyydän että minut poistetaan käyttäjälistalta.

----------


## Assamies

^No ei poistettu.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ensi pe, 1.6.-12 on ilmoittauduttu legendaariselle Raswa-retkelle Haaparantaan. Lähtö Oulun l.-as. klo 8.30. Paluu n.kl. 16.00. Palatessa ruokailu Merihelmessä, sijainti Iin Myllykankaalla (TraFi: Mys). Saattoi ennen olla Kuivaniemeen kuuluvaa aluetta, tästä en kuitenkaan tarkkaan tiedä. Oman muistini mukaan, olisivat Ii & Kuivaniemi sitoneet kuntaliitoksen.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Siitä viikon päästä Kipinän kesäretki Ranualle. Päivän pitäisi olla 7.6.-12.

Hpr (Hpa) -retki maksuton. Ranuan retken hinta 5, sisältäen ruokailut.

----------


## Assamies

Retki (Kipinän) maksettu, & ilmoittautuminen vahvistettu. Destinaatio: Ranuan Eläinpuisto. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Retki tehty, saapuminen noin kello 15.40. Eli 20 min. etuajassa. :Wink: 

Mikä tässä ehkä yllättävää; tuolla "Rizlanhakureissulla" oli sama ajopeli alla. Rek. nr. BHH-449; ajo-operaattori Matka-Make. Vuoden takaisesta vaikutti ajoneuvon sisustus rispaantuneen. Audiotekniikka ei toiminut toivotulla tavalla. Minua itseäni se ei haitannut. Mieluummin ilman matka-karaokea.  :Twisted Evil: 

Matka sujui mukavasti ja jokseenkin odotetulla tavalla.  :Biggrin:  Paluun yhteydessä ruokailu Myllykankaalla MeriHelmessä.

----------


## Assamies

Ja jottei jäisi epäselväksi matkan destinaatio, niin se oli rajakaupunki Haaparanta. Lts. "Vickanin valtakuntaa".

Mennessä tauko Keminmaalla Tupasvillassa. Ruotsin puolella etapit: Nuuska-Kaira, Ikea & Ica Maxi. Nuuska-Kuninkaassa ei käyty. Itse kävin Öob:ssa.  :Twisted Evil: 

Budjetti oli asetettu 35, joka alittui reippaasti. Matkalla meni rahaa hieman alle 20. Sisältäen kevyen kenttäevästyksen aamulla mennessä & ostokset rajantakana.

Matka & ruokailu eivät maksaneet. Retki oli erittäin haluttu, eivätkä kaikki halunneet sinne mukaan päässeet. Autossa oli täysi lasti (matkustajia).

----------


## Assamies

Nuuska-Kairan myymälän editse kaartoi _Ringlinjen_. Tuo käsittää ilmeisesti kaksoiskaupungin alueen (Tornio-Haaparanta). Silloin siellä asuessa, ei varmasti mitään tällaista kyllä ollut. Nähdäkseni tämä uuden keskittyneen kaupunkikeskustan suunnittelun tulosta.

Nämä vain pelkkiä omia toteamattomia arveiluita, ei todisteltuja.

Olisi pari hyvää bussikuvaa voinut napata. Haaparannan linja-autoasema vaikuttaisi säilyneen entisellään. Parikin LTN:n bussia nähtiin pysäkeillään. Ei ehditty bongata näitä tarkemmin. Eivät olleet kuitenkaan double-deckereitä.

Btw: -joskus v.-97 oteltu bussi- & junakuvia, sekä Edinburghista sekä Glasgow:sta. Kaikki toimitetut Maakunta-arkistolle. Noin sadan kuvan sarja, mm. eri kulttuuritapahtumineen Edinburghin Festivaaleilta. Juhlatapahtuma vuosittainen, loppukesään painottuva: paljon kaikenlaista sekakulttturia. Olin siellä mm. hyväntekeväisyystyössä & järjestämässä tapahtumia alkusyksyllä -97.

----------


## Assamies

Seuraava ajo "jo tilattuna": ensi to (tällä vk). Lähtö on ½ t. aikaisemmin. Paluu n.kl. 17.00.

Operaattorina toimineet Kipinän reissuilla aikaisemmin, sekä Koskilinjat & Pohjolan Matka.

Ruokailu sisältyy matkan hintaan, sekä pääsylippu. Retken hinta 5.  :Cool: 

Destinaationa on Ranuan Eläinpuisto. Pinkkuvinkiksi: melko monet tuntemani Aspergerit harrastavat eläintietoutta eli biologian sitä lajia.  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Autoja ei ehditty näkemään mitenkään tunnistettavasti, mutta Kajaanissa hoitelee yhteyksiä Kuusamon suuntaan Pohjolan Liikenne. Oulun suuntaan Pohjolan Matkat.

Nyt Kajaanissa, perillä kohteessa. Paluu takaisin iltapäivästä. Ei liikenteessä julkisella.

----------


## Assamies

Kipinän retki ei onnistunut. Muut sinne Ranualle kyllä menivät. En kyennyt hahmottamaan että kesäaikataulu voimassa. Täten jäi yhteys puuttumaan. Kipeänä ja väsyneenä en jaksanut lähteä polkupyörällä, jolloin ehkä juuri ja juuri olisi voinut ehtiä.

Useasta asiasta epätietoisuus ja hahmotuksen puute johtivat typeriin ja edesvastuuttomiin purkauksiin, joita pahoittelen.

Mielipaha oli tietenkin suuri, koska tuo Ranuan retki jäi tekemättä.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Haldin & Róse:n #24 nähty Oulun bussiasemalla useampana iltana. Lähdöillään laiturilla kohti Turkua.

KSL:n autoja näkyillyt myöskin, mm. #1. Pikavuorot Jyväskylään (Jkl).

----------


## Assamies

V.Paunun Express-bussista parisen kuvaa Jkl:n joukkoliikennekadulla. Edelleen V.Paunun Eagle bongattu Keski-Suomessa. (Ja siltä autolta otettiin talteen/haettiin yksi matkalainen...)  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Assamies

Tänään nähtiin Jyväskylästä tulossa oleva Express-bussi. Bongauskohta niin kutsuttu _Sammakkotalon_ kohta. PM:n #125. Minun silmääni näytti ihan teli-Volvolta. Malli olisi 9700.

Bussiasemalla usein näkynyt KSL:n #4 sekä #6.

Muitakin liikennöijiä voipi tuolle välille Oulu-Jyväskylä olla, mutta tässä lienee keskeisimmät esitetty.

EB taitaa halvin tapa matkustaa Oul-Jkl, jos ei ole alennusoikeutta. Junareitteihin verraten ajansäästö lienee noin parin tunnin tai, kahden ja puolen tunnin luokkaa.

----------


## Assamies

Pohjolan Matkan/Matkojen tuttu näky Oulun l-as.: #125. Pitäisi varmaan tarkistaa jostakin, ennen kuin menen sitä teli-Volvo 9700:ksi väittämään.  :Embarassed:  Aikaleimaksi isketään 15.8.-12 klo 22.05 - auto ajaa väliä Oul-Jkl.

Nyt tullut _uusi operoija_, eli *Onnibus* rantautunut Ouluun. Ajaa vkl:na eli pe-su. _Pitäisi vielä tarkistaa ajat ja yhteydet._  :Arrow:  Onnibus Oy: www.onnibus.fi

Kun viimme reissu oli VR:lta melkotavalla luokattoman oloinen suoritus, niin *tästä voisi löytyä todellinen varteenotettava vaihtoehto junasekoilulle*.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

#117 myöskin nähty. Reitistä en voi olla varma aivan täysin. Yksi mahdollisuus on Oulusta Kuusamoon. Pohjolan Matkojen auto oli.

Oma tuntuma olisi sellainen, että autot menevät kohti Kuusamontietä, ns. "siltojen kautta" - mutta palaisivat ns. Kajaanintietä eli eivät Oulunjokisiltaa tullessansa ylittäisi.

Korjatkaa toki, jos olen tätä väärin tulkinnut. Jk. Olen matkustanut näin (eli Kuusamon suuntaan bussilla), mutten palannut siltä reitiltä siten, että osaisin tarkemmin kuvailla.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> #117 myöskin nähty. Reitistä en voi olla varma aivan täysin. Yksi mahdollisuus on Oulusta Kuusamoon. Pohjolan Matkojen auto oli.
> 
> Oma tuntuma olisi sellainen, että autot menevät kohti Kuusamontietä, ns. "siltojen kautta" - mutta palaisivat ns. Kajaanintietä eli eivät Oulunjokisiltaa tullessansa ylittäisi.
> 
> Korjatkaa toki, jos olen tätä väärin tulkinnut. Jk. Olen matkustanut näin (eli Kuusamon suuntaan bussilla), mutten palannut siltä reitiltä siten, että osaisin tarkemmin kuvailla.


Nykyisin reittien tärkeimmät pysäkit saa selville Matkahuolto.fi:n haulla. Hakutulosten perusteella kaikki Oulu-Kuusamo- ja Kuusamo-Oulu-vuorot ajaisivat tällä hetkellä Tuiran kautta. Osa tosin jatkaa tultuaan Tuiran kautta keskustaan tarvittaessa Kajaanintietä yliopistolliselle sairaalalle.

Joku tarkemmin Oulun liikennettä seurannut osannee vastata, ovatko reitit mahdollisesti muuttuneet viime vuosina.

----------


## Assamies

Käsittääkseni suuri osa Kemin suuntaan suuntautuvasta liikenteestä saattaisi kulkea Yliopiston kautta. Joskus olen ajanut, tämän hetken tilannetta en tiedä.

----------


## Assamies

PM:n #121 nähty myöskin tulossa iltavuorona Jyväskylästä.

Tilausajoa ajettu: viime la oli Oulun Päivät. Yli-Iin Karjalankylässä PikkuFarmarit-perhetapahtuma, jossa laajapintaisesti maa- ja metsätalousalan esittelyjä. Matka Oulusta, karkeasti laskettuna n. 60 km.

Meno: Jack Charterin telibussi, Volvo luultavasti. Rno saattaisi olla BPA-933. Meno via Ii.

Paluu: Karhun Liikenteen pitkä telitön Volvo #68. Auto tuntui uudelta. Rno alkaa T-kirjaimella. Paluu via Kki.

Itse asiana mennessä kuului pikkuisten itkuista kitinää. Tullessa tulijoita (autossa matkustajia) todella vähän, oli hiljaista ja nautinnollista.  :Cool:  Tunnin mittainen bussin penkillä istuksiminen tuntui rauhoittavalta.  :Very Happy: 

Lähtö & tulo: Oulun l-as.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------

Huomenna päivän mittaiselle tilausajolle Rokualle. Operaattorina Otp (Oulun Taksipalvelut).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:33 ----------

^Karhun auto #68 näyttäisi olevan TNF-783. Malli Volvo 9700.

----------


## Assamies

Otsikko on tässä valitettavasti hieman virheellinen. Tilausajoja koskee tämän ketjun sisältö myös.

Ajolla näyttäisi olleen 5 tiluria. Enimmäkseen OTP:lta (Oulun Taksipalvelu) - mutta yksi Huippujen teli-Setra näkyi sekin. Matkalaisia arviolta karkeasti ottaen 200 henkeä.

Aamupäivästä hieman sataa tihuutteli. Matkan pituus n. 83 km (virallisesti ehkä? - mitataan keskustasta). Iltapäivästä alkoi onni suosimaan jo säidenkin osalta.

Retki oli kaikkinensa oikein onnistunut ja hieno homma. Siitä kehitinkin aivan uuden aforismin, jonka onnikkakuskienkien kuullen toin julki. 


> -Mikään ei korvaa kunnon bussiretkeä, ei sitten niin mikään! ParAS asia maailmassa!


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:18 ----------

Otp:lta oli mukana #22 (jossa olin mukana itse) sekä "sienibussi" #26, jota käytin sitäkin. Jatkoi Kylpylältä Srk:n leirikeskuksen kohdalle 3,7 km. Paluu kävellen sekä sienestäen. Muut Otp:n tilurit: #25 & #27.

*Huiput* eivät vieläkään käytä _yhtiön sisäisiä järjestystunnuksia_. Rek.nr. oli JGB-776.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen tilausbussilla (tiluri) Hailuoto. Lähtö oli l-as. klo 8:30. Paluu tapahtui klo 16.

Lautalta myöhästyttiin tullessa hieman, sillä se oli täysi. Lauttana toimi M/L Merisilta.

Mennessä samassa lauttakyydissä myöskin aikataulunsa mukainen linja 66:n #122 eli Koskilinjojen "Kotka-sarjan bussi" A122 (YBV-842). kl-aika oli 10.00-10.25.

Erikoishuomio: Hailuodon kauniit, nähdäksein kukkasinkin koristellut puiset "tähystysaukolliset" (ikkuna-aukkoiset) bussipysäkit. Sinänsä vaikkapa kuvaamisen arvoiset.  :Very Happy: 

Tilauksessa oli Matka-Maken DeltaStar: BHH-449 (ent. Kaj Forsblomin #6). Uusi Forsblomin #6 nähtiin männä suvena Vantaalla.  :Twisted Evil: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:49 ----------

Onnibusin autot vielä ovat pongaamatta. En ole niitä nähnyt vielä, pitäisi kyllä olla jo kulussa.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

En ole nähnyt vielä yhtään _Onnibussia_ tien päällä.  :Sad: 

*Joensuuhun* päin näkyi joku vko sitten menollaan *PM:n #10*.

J.E. Klemetti, Oulaisten Liikenne & Karhun Liikenne näyttäisivät hoitelevan päivävuoroja, IC:eilta & Pendoilta välillä Ol-Yv. Joitain havaintojakin oli, mutta ei taltioitu. :Eek: 

Tässä siis kyse syksyn ratatöistä tuolla välillä, ilta/yö- ja vkl-liikenne hoidetaan kyllä junilla.

----------


## Assamies

Jokin aika sitten havainto Torinrannan liepeillä seisoneesta Kamusen Liikenteen #100:sta. Kotipaikka Kokkola.
Vast'ikkään havainto Ekmanin #10:sta. Kotipaikka Pietarsaari. Oli Kauppahallin edustalla.

Erityishuomio: nyt kun Kivisydämen eli Kallioparkin louhintatyöt alkaneet, niin joukkoliikenteen tilausajot busseilta poistunut parkkipaikka pääkirjaston edustalta. :Frown:

----------


## Assamies

KA-konserniin kuuluva #57 Kuopioon päin (Kuopion Liikenne). En muista enää kulkusuuntaa, mutta havainnosta ei ole pitkää aikaa kulunut.  :Embarassed: 

Huippujen Teli-Setra vasta havaittu, lisäksi tämä *Botikka* eli BOT-679. (?) Paikallistilauksessa koululaisajossa nyt näkynyt useampana päivänä. Ilmeisesti Pateniemen koulu (ala-aste) tällä kertaa remontin alla. Siitä nämä kuljetukset johtuvat.

----------


## Assamies

Kuopiolaisia katukuvassa: #70, #113 &#116. Operoija Kuopion Liikenne (osa KA-konsernia). Ilmeisesti aikataulujensa mukaisessa ajossa, joko Kuopioon -taikka Kuopiosta. Tätä ennen siis nähty #57.

----------


## Assamies

Otp (Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy) #20 nähty koulutusajossa Oulun etelälaidalla jokin aika sitten. Myös #22 nähty siitä jäljempänä. Tunnistamaton KA-konsernin #105 tuli tänään vasta Rautasaaren kohdalla alikulussa. Luultavasti oli Satakunnan Liikenteen auto. Takaikkuna soikion muotoinen, käsittääksein voisi olla _Eagle_.

----------


## ripperi

> Otp (Oulun Taksipalvelut Oy) #20 nähty koulutusajossa Oulun etelälaidalla jokin aika sitten. Myös #22 nähty siitä jäljempänä. Tunnistamaton KA-konsernin #105 tuli tänään vasta Rautasaaren kohdalla alikulussa. Luultavasti oli Satakunnan Liikenteen auto. Takaikkuna soikion muotoinen, käsittääksein voisi olla _Eagle_.


Satlilla numerolla #105 löytyy FGX-505	TC6Z3/7300	Kabus 3	1+0+A	2005.
Joten ton on täytynyt olla Kuopion Liikenteen #105 BVF-880	Scania K114	Lahti Falcon  	1+0+A	2005	ex.T.Makkonen 5.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok, näin varmaan on.

Nähty tilureina pe, n. klo 15 jälkeen 2x Möllärin liikenteen autoa: #1 & #12. PM:n #349 & #151 Kuusamoon päin matkalla tänään.

----------


## Assamies

PM #5 nähtiin tänään Oulunsuun risteyksessä Kajaanintiehen. Menossa Joensuuhun. Sama auto nähty myöskin aikaisempana. Pitäisi oleman Volvo9700.

----------


## Pulustaja

> PM #5 nähtiin tänään Oulunsuun risteyksessä Kajaanintiehen. Menossa Joensuuhun. Sama auto nähty myöskin aikaisempana. Pitäisi oleman Volvo9700.


Kyseessä on kuitenkin itse asiassa Scania OmniExpress 360, kuva.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

^En ota kantaa tuon lähemmin, varmaan näin onkin. Autossa nähdyn numeron mukaan tuo havaintoilmoitukseni.

Tänään Haaparannan Ikean kohdalla LTN:n #31. Myöskin Otp:n autoja pari, itse liikenteessä niistä toisella. Pitkä telibussi #32. Auto(t) siis tilureina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:48 ----------

EMG-554  :Arrow:  http://onnikat.nettisivu.org/oulun-taksipalvelut-otp/  :Idea: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:48 ----------

Tämä viesti kirjoitettu tilauksen ollessa edelleen toimituksessa. Ajo siis ei ole vielä päättynyt. Pongaus siis tavallaan on reaaliaikainen.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Nähtiin Ikean sivulla  samannumeroiset bussit eri operaattoreilta. Lisäksi Pikakuljetuksen perävaunullinen Kleinbus, ilmeisesti MB-merkkinen.

Pietarsaarelainen Haldin  & Rosé:n telillinen #28. Otp:n #28 niinikään, toisessa tilauksessa.

Omamme oli Otp:n #32. Kiittäessäni kuljettajaa, mainitsin myös _pitkän bussin_ (=teliauton) kyytiin pääsemisen mainiouden. :Cool:  Vertasin tätä siihen kuuluun _sataan jänikseen. Eli, pitkänbussin kyyti pääsy parempaa kuin 100 jänistä._ 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:06 ----------

Bussikuvia otettiin kännykkäkameralla. Jokunen, ainakin Haldin & Rosén auto kuvattiin. Oma automme kuvattiin myös. Mukana ei henkilöitä, eikä ainakaan siten, että saattaisi ketään tunnistaa niistä kuvista.

Haaparannalta lähti Umeån suuntaan eli Uumajaan *vuoron 100* _double-decker_. Siintä olisi saannut kyllä hyviä kuvia. En ehtinyt enkä uskaltanut (ottaa kuvaa siitä).

----------


## Assamies

Merikoskessa/Merikosken kohdalla, pohjoisesta päin oli Kutilan #10. Auton runkoprofiili vaikutti korkealta, jotenkin "VanHoolimaiselta".  :Confused:  Kellonaika ei jäänyt mieleen, taisi olla jotain n. 10.25 pintoihin ehkä. Pongaus tehty tänään.  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:06 ----------

 Löytelin joitain kasari-vuosilta (80-luku) otettuja bussikuvia. Auton profiilit korostuvat, sen sijaan rek-tunnukset eivät näy. Kuvissa muita ihmisiä, joten niitä ei julkistettane.

Tämä ilmaisee bussiharrastuksellani olleen pitkät, joskin muuttuvat perinteet. Ahvenanmaan taikka Tukholman-retkeltä kuvattu ainakin E.Kortteen auto, joka kuvanoton hetkellä ollut melkoisen tuore menopeli. J.Pernun autoista ei kuvia esim. ole.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuvissa muita ihmisiä, joten niitä ei julkistettane.


Julkisella paikalla ihmisten kuvaaminen ja tällaisten kuvien julkaisu on lähtökohtaisesti sallittu. Se on usein jopa suotavaa, sillä ihmiset tuovat dokumenttikuvaan eloa ja realismia.

Mikäli valokuvassa tarkoituksella pyritään esittämään kohde huonossa valossa, asia on toinen. Mutta sinun kuvissasi tästä tuskin on kyse.

----------


## Assamies

^Ok, aivan oikein. Ja jostainhan tästä sentään luinkin.

Siis: julkisilla paikoilla saa kuvata tosiaankin, ja jopa julkistaa esim. nettiin. Näistä erikseen kysymättä, joka voisi olla vaikea kynnyt ylittää monelle (esim. bloginpitäjälle).

Oulu-Energian Areenan edustalla en jäänyt tarkemmin tuijottelemaan porilaisten busseja. Täällä niitä ei sentään laiteta "EU-merkeillä" eli autonkumeja rei'itetä. Porilaiset olivat väkeviä vastustajia, sekä aivan ansaitusti voittivat tämän illan ottelun. Mitä lämpimimmät onnitteluni siis heille. :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------

Täsmennys: en jäänyt bongailemaan busseja enempää erityisesti. Erityishuomio: SM-Liiga liikuttanee bussiyhteyksin, huomattavan suurta porukkaa. Myöskin paikallisliikenteissä. :Redface: 

Jk: uskoisin, ettei täällä Oulussa koskaan mennä missään "fanituksessa" niin pahasti alas, että mentäisiin kenenkään busseja sabotoimaan.

Täsmennys: HIFK:ia vastaan olleessa ottelussa, oli bussinkuljettaja löytänyt pelimiesten eli joukkueen bussin eturenkaaseen poratun reiän. Joka tuollaista menee tekemään, osoittaa todellista alhaisuutta "faniudessaan". Sellaista en koskaan voisi hyväksyä: kenenkään toimesta, missään yhteydessä.

Kyseessä lienee silloin jo aivan oikea rikosnimike: törkeä vaaran aiheuttaminen liikenteessä. :Frown:   :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Tilausajolla tänään, matka kestänyt koko päivän. Yritin reaaliaikaista pongausta, mutten siinä onnistunut.

Ajohavaintotiedot lisätään myöhempänä. Kunnon kamerakin olisi saanut olla matkassa mukana.

Kyseessä Otp:n 5:n bussin tilausajo, johon otti osaa matkustajina noin 200 ihmistä.

Etsitään ajohavaintotiedot käsiin, ja lisätään keskeisimmät taikka merkittävimmät tiedot tähän ylös myöhempänä.

Oma auto oli "Ukkohalla" -mainoksen alla kulkeva, tuontibussilta vaikuttanut Star. Bussin sisäpuolen varoitus- ja ohjeopasteet ovat aivan selvästi norjan kielellä kirjoitetut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Laskin Otp:n autoja olleen tänään Isolla Syötteellä kaikkiaan 6 kpl. Keskustelin kuljettajamme kanssa näihin Syöte-busseihin liittyen, ja tämä luku täsmentyikin sitten 7:ksi.

Koostumus: Vvo:n tilausajossa 5 autoa, Yli-Iin nuorten (määrittämätön) ajossa 1. (#32) sekä yksi paikallisajoksi luulemani ent. Töysän Liikenteen auto.

Lasken havainnoiksi, kaikki kaukoliikenteen ja tilausajojen ohessa tehdyt paikallisliikenteen havainnoinnit. En edes tiennyt siitä, että tällainen palvelu on todellakin tarjolla. Se varmaan osaltaan on tehnyt Iso-Syötteen viime vuonna -12, tästä Vuoden Laskettelukeskuksen erään osatekijän. Karkeasti arvioiden ja tuota asianlaitaa tarkemmin osaamatta, uskoisin tuon nimityksen tulleen täydestä ansiosta. :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Vastasin viestiin, joka hävisi kesken muokkauksen.  :Mad: 

Autojen tyypit: 2x Star/Classic, 1x Carrus Fifty, 2x Volvo 8700/9700.

Menee taaskin aikaa, muodostaa viesti uudelleen. Vastaan sillä tavoin aina näissä, ettei kenenkään intimiteetti pääsisi häiriintymään.

En esim. ilmoita kenenkään kuljettajan koko nimeä, vaikka näissä yhteyksissä voisi tuo tieto olla vain pelkkää meriittiä. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Oma auto oli rno. BLI-283.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Vahvennus väitteeseeni. tuontibussit.dy.fi > BLI-283 http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...I283FI&lang=FI

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:41 ----------

Auto on Carrus Star 602. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.4.2013 klo 0:37 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.4.2013 at 21:41 ----------

Ajotapahtuman kesto on ollut klo 09:00 -- 17:50. Mikä varmaankin tekee asiasta kokopäiväisen. Saatiin varmistava tieto siihen, että sama operaattori (Otp) huolehtii vastaavalla kapasiteetilla seuraavankin ajon. Ajotilaustarve on 4-5 bussia, noin 200 henkilöä. Minulle itselleni se kyllä varsin sopii, mitään moitteita ei ole. Palvelu pelannut aina, operaattorista riippumatta.

Erityishuomio: tällä ajelulla kykenin jopa nukahtamaan pidemmäksi aikaa. Sellainen on minulle erittäin harvinaista. Kokonaisarvioni on se, että matka oli ollut erittäin onnistunut ja kaikin puolin miellyttävä. :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.4.2013 klo 0:53 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.4.2013 at 21:41 ----------

Muut Otp:n ko. tilauksella ajaneet autot:
#23, #25, #29, sekä #33.

R:not, ei järj.
-KEI-926, BPA-908, BPM-879 sekä VSY-905. BLI-283 oli jo mainittu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.4.2013 klo 1:02 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.4.2013 at 21:41 ----------

Lisäksi IGR-303 (ent. Töysän Liikenteen #36) Volvo B10M-Carrus Star 302. Sen luulin olevan pendelilikenteen/Syöteliikenteen autona. Kuskini kertoi olevan Otp:n ajossa. Toisen puolen kylkiteipit poistettu, toisen taas ei. Tämä johti tähän virhepäätelmääni.

Auto majaili siinä positiossa, että kuvittelin sen olevan suksibussina.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 7.4.2013 klo 2:12 ---------- Previous Post was on 6.4.2013 at 21:41 ----------

Lähtö omalta kotipysäkiltä tapahtui n. klo 09.05. Ajettiin suoraan poikkeamatta millään taukopaikalla. Raukenin ja nukahdin, havahtuen vain vähää ennen määränpäätä. Perillesaapuminen melko tarkaan katsottuna, klo 10.50 jokseenkin. Muut saman tilausajon bussit (yht. 4 kpl) olivat havaitakseni jo ehtineet saapua.

Klo 11.50 kaikki saman tilauksen bussit siirtyvät, n. 1,2 km matkan Pärjänkievarin edustalle. Tien kapeudesta johtuen komplikaatiota, joskaan ei aivan vakavia. Muutama henkilöauto joutuu pakittamaan bussin edeltä taaksepäin.

Ateriointi klo 12.00 - 15.00 välillä Pärjänkievarilla. Ruokatarjoiluna on: salaatti, perunakuutioita kastikkeessa pippuripossulla. Ruokajuomana mehu ja vesi. Jälkiruoka on kahvi. Käytännössä ateriointi on päätetty klo 14.00 mennessä.

Bussit palailevat takaisin hissien pääasemalle, jossa myös lipunmyynti, välinevuokraus sekä ruokakauppa ja kahvila. Tien kapeudesta johtuen edelleen *ärrämärrää* (vaikeutta).

Lähtö tapahtuu klo 16.00 tasan tarkkaan. Oma bussi lähtee, nähdäkseni ensimmäisenä. Muut liittyvät pian joukkoon. Paluu alkaa, kotipysäkillä noin klo 17.50 aikaan. Samalla pysäkillä seuraa linjan 13 #71, johon heti hyppään.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Tuirassa nähtyä, Kuusamon suunnan liikennettä: paluulla Kuusamosta #153 ja lähdössä Kuusamoon päin #89 (Star502). Operoijana Pohjolan Matkat. Tapahtuma-aika n. klo 20.40 aikoihin.

----------


## Assamies

Pohjolan Matkan/Matkojen #36 nähty ja ohitettu tänään Vaalassa. Nuori tytteli poistui pysäkiltä, tarkka paikka ei jäänyt mieleen. Pikavuorolla Kajaanista Ouluun.

Toinenkin PM:n pikalinjuri nähty toiseen suuntaan, havainto ei jäänyt talteen.

Itse ollut h-a:n puikoissa ja työajossa, kiireisesti. Tämä rajoittanut pongausmahdollisuuksia paljon. Valitan! :Eek:

----------


## Assamies

Aika tavalla uuden näköinen kaukoliikenteen bussi nähty Oulussa: Pohjolan Matkojen #102. Taisi olla itäreitillä Joensuuhun, en muista kulkusuuntaa. Saattoi olla lähdöllään (l.-as.) ja tapahtumasta muutama päivä kulunut eli viime viikon aikaisia juttuja.

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylässä tänään nähtyä; V.Paunun #49. :Cool:  Olisiko ehkä Express-busa eli eebee (EB)..?  :Confused:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen paikallisbussissa nähtyä: samaan aikaan, eri suuntiin Kuopion liikennettä.

Havaintoaika: to 10.07. -13, klo 17.45-50. Tapahtuma: Kuopion Liikenteen pikavuoroautoja samanaikaisesti vastakkaisiin suuntiin. Linjan autot kohtasivat. Kohtaajat: #105 Kuopioon & # 128 Kuopiosta. Paikka: Kempele. Tarkemmin: Virtaoja/Lepola/Jarva.

----------


## Assamies

Joensuun liikennettä nähty; Pohjolan Matkat operoi. Autot #5 & #340 nähty hiljakkoin. Joensuu-Nurmes linjahan saapuu Oulunsuun kautta kaapuntiin. Linja "risteää" siten, että esim. Kaakkuriin kulkevilla paikallisliikenteen yhteyksillä, on mahdollista tehdä mm. reittihavaintoja tämän kulkusuunnan kaukoliikenteestä.  :Very Happy: 

Autot kääntyvät Kajaanintieltä oikealle, kohti Oulunsuuta ja tulevat l-as. Kontinkankaan/Peltolan kautta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:46 ----------

Perjantaina (?) -eikun juu, kyllä- on tullut nähtyä seuraavaa:

Haapavedeltä ja Nivalasta (?) Velj. Paakinahon #28.
Pohjolan Matkojen #147 Kuusamosta.
A. Valpun rek. tun: ORY-620 Puolangalta ja Utajärveltä (oletus). Autossa ei järjestysnroa havaittu olleen. Linkki: tuontibussit.dy.fi > ORY-620 http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/import/kor...Y620FI&lang=FI

----------


## Assamies

Merkitään tämä havainto kaukoliikenteen puolelle: Velj. Salmelan #58 eilen Oulusta Haaparantaan. Oli kulussa suunnilleen samaan aikaan; yhdessä P713:n kanssa. Auton nähtiin tulevan Kemin r-as.

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylän joukkoliikennekadulla nähtyä; V.Paunun #17. Lisäksi Savo-Karjalan Liikenteen #929; joka havainto Matkakeskuksen lähellä. Havainto ei aivan täysin 100% varma ole. Erikoista: Jkl (Jy) Matkakeskus menee kiinni jo klo 22.00. Sen jälkeen ei edes odotussali/-aula ole käytössä.  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:46 ----------

Jyväskylän kaukoliikenteen aikatauluvihkosta selailtu & tutkittu; eikä siintä juuri hullua hurskaammaksi tultu...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Assamies

Jyväskylässä eilettäin nähtyä; Velj. Paakinahon #25 & V.Paunun #25. Paakinahon auto luultavasti tilausajolla. Pongauspaikkana Korpilahden Nesteen huoltoaseman risteys, vähää ennen Korpilahden keskustaajamaa. Korpilahti kuuluu nykyisellään Jyväskylään liitoskuntana. Paunun auton havaintopaikkana todennäköisesti Kesäteatterin ja Rantasatama Kapteenin kohdilla, yhä vaan hatarammaksi käyvän muistitiedon pohjalta.  :Embarassed:  * nolo*

----------


## Assamies

Tänään Oulussa nähtyä; PM:n (Pohjolan Matka) #36 & Velj. Paakinahon #28. Paakinahon kaks'kasi menossa kohti Kalajokilaaksoa. Haapajärvi, Haapavesi & Nivala ilmeisesti tämän bussin destinaatio. Merkitään kaukoliikenteen havainnoksi. (Etäisyys Oulu-Haapajärvi lienee n. 150 km.)

----------


## Assamies

_Kauan odotettu ensiajo_ *(maiden drive)* tehtynä OuBus:illa. Ensiajelu suuntautui niin lyhyesti (ajoaika n. ½ t, kesto alle 50 km) - ettei sitä tähän ketjuun liene syytä laittaa. Ajohavainto löytyy paikallisliikenteen Onnikka-ketjusta.

Muuta erityistä: bussikuvia otettu laadukkaalla kamerakalustolla (oman vaatimattoman arvion mukaan) sekä luontokuvia vesistömaisemista.

Sitäkin voidaan selvitellä, että voisiko joitain laitella lisäksi mukaan tälle sivustolle.

OuBus tekee tietääkseni ainakin Oulun Kaupungille tilausajoja, mm. koululaiskyyditysten muodossa. Edelleenkin on isoja kouluremontteja tekeillä, sellaiset voivat näitä tällaisia koulukuskauksia hyvinkin vaatia.

----------


## Assamies

Niin ikään on odoteltu V.Alamäen autoilla tehtäviä tilauskyytejä. Tänään sellainen sitten pääsikin toteutumaan! :Very Happy: 
Ajohavainto reaaliaikainen, eli tilaus on vielä kesken.  :Twisted Evil:  Kalusto: V.Alamäki Oy:n telillinen (jatkettu) Volvo9700.
Järj.tun.: #7. Rno: MKK-827. Ja kuten sanottua; ajolta vielä palaamatta.

Destinaatio: Tornion Kaupunginhotelli via MeriHelmi, Myllykangas Ii. Muita etappeja: Tornion Rajalla-keskus (På Gränsen) & Tornion Kaupungin Pääkirjasto. Haaparannalla: ICA-Maxi, ÖoB, JYsk, EL-Giganten, IKEA & IKEA:n yhteydessä olevia muita putiikkeja. SnusKungenia ymv. nuuskapuoteja ei mainita...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Retkeltä siis tultu jo palailtua. Ajo-operaattori oli saapunut täydellisenä yllätyksenä; kylläkin erittäin miellyttävänä sellaisena. Ajokalusto on jo yllä olevassa esitetty.

Haluan kiinnittää tämän ketjun mahdollisten lukijoitten huomiota, pariin erityisseikkaan. Matkan jälkeen, nykyisellään aivan joka ainut kerta - haluan itse päästä henkilökohtaisesti esittämään omat kiitokseni, mainiosta matkanteosta "lentokapteenille". Termi _lentokapteeni_ tarkoittaa tässä tilausajoa suorittavaa kuljettajaa. Näin teen nykyään siis aina ja jokakerta, ja jopa mahdollisista muista menokiireistä riippumatta. (Ja kuten tässä tulikin todisteltua.)  :Very Happy:  Nykyään yritän saada oteltua jonniinsorttisia bussikuvia. Mutta kamera pääsi jäämään, joskin kännykkäkameralla kuvia oteltiin - aina muistin täyttymysuhkaan saakka.  :Embarassed: 

Reissukalustona siis oli V.Alamäen #7. Alamäki oli eräs sopiva ajo-operaattori, jolta löytyi riittävän kookas/mittava kulkupeli (pitkä telibussi) tähän reissuun nähden. Ruuman rahtitila oli sekin tarpeen, käytiinhän sentäs toki IKEA:ssa!  :Twisted Evil: 

Ajon paluun oli määrä tapahtua klo 18. Olin käynyt perumassa siihen aikaan ajoittuvan menemiseni. "Poistuessa pääsin ohituskaistalle" - ja kerkesin siihen, mihin ikinä en olisi uskonut kerkeäväni.

Kävin seuraamassa *Oulun Kaupunginteatteri*lla tulevan huomisen ensi-illan ennakkonäytäntöä. Se on _Ronja Ryövärintytär_. Esitys oli todella mainio, ja siihen minut oli kutsuttu: eräänlaisena palkkiona aiemmasta tekemisestäni ja luonnehtisinko tätä näin, että eräänlaisena "erityisvieraana"... :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

V.Alamäen #7:llä tehty ajo oli, oman yhä aina vain hatarammaksi käyvän muistin pohjalta niin kutsuttu *Maiden Drive*, tällä operaattorilla tehty siten kutsuttu _ensiajelu_.

Käsittääkseni Helsinkiin suuntautuvan Express-linjan kalusto olisi täysin vastaavanlaista. Paremmin tästä tietävät, siitä sitten kertokoot! :Tongue:

----------


## Assamies

Seuraava ajotilaus onkin jo sitten varattuna. Ajo-operaattorina OTP - Oulun Taksipalvelut. Lyhykäinen matkaraportti tullaan laatimaan tästä, mikäli tuolle matkalle ylipäätään päästään. Matkalle lähtö koittaa hyvin aikaisin. Eikä siinä ole enään varaa jäädä mitään #kuuppailemaan..!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Matkan eli osapuilleen mitaltaan noin 80 km, lasken tähän kategoriaan - juuri ja juuri sopivana.  :Twisted Evil:  (Tietääkseni Matkahuollon raja, kaukomatkoille olisi tuohon juuri sopivat 75 km.)

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tehdyn bussitilausmatkan km-määrä ei ole liikenneopasteissa sanotut 86 km. Mutta 75 km täyttynee; joten liitetään ao. ajohavainto tähän osioon. OTP:n 5:n bussin tilausajo; tilaajana Vvo. Matkalla mukana arviolta 200 hlöä. Retken tarkoitus: virkistäymis- ja kylpylämatka sekä marjojen ja sienenkeräysreissu. Destinaatio: Rokua. Yksittäishavainnot liitetään heti perään, tähän alle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Sisäisen tilauksen järjestystunnus / operaattoritunnus:
Tilaaja: Vvo --- Operaattori: OTP (Oulun Taksipalvelut)
#1 = #27
#2 = #24
#3 = #33
#4 = #28, mainoksellinen tunnus: "Ukkohalla" (omabussi; rno. BLI-283)
#5 = tuntematon; ex. Töysän Linjan #36 (joka tunnus selvänä nähtävissä; operaattoritunnus raaputettu pois) Auton tyyppi: Star 302

Osa autoista telillisiä eli jatkettuja malleja. Omani ei ollut, mutta sehän ei taas liene mikään suuren surun aihe.  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Muuta erityistä: käytiin kylpylän puolella allastiloissa. Kruisailtiin soutureissu Ahveroisen järven ympäri x2. Sain pestin kahdelle naapuruston tyttären/gentsinan kyyditsijäksi eli soutumikoksi.  :Cool:  (-Mikäs sen mukavampaa, sehän tuntui tuo lautturin virka ihan palkitsevalle.)
Buffet-ateria seisovasta pöydästä oli ravitseva, maukas ja täyttävä. Vain keittoihin ehdin pääruokien puolella. Mutta sehän oli sellaisena täysin riittävää.  :Razz: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Muuta Rokualla havaittua tämänpäiväistä bussiliikennettä: Kyllösen auto jäi merkitsemättä. Lopussa ei enää olisi kunnolla ehtinytkään; olisin saattanut silloin itse jäädä ihan kokonaan pois muasta paluukyydin suhteen.

Haapavedeltä: Velj. Paakinahon (liekö nyk. "vain pelkkä" Paakinaho?) #21. Auton väritys valkealla pohjalla, tunnukset mustat ja kursiivissa. Yleensä Paakinahon väritys on noudatellut kahta eri vihreän sävyä.

OuBus:in telillinen Setra; tilaaja tuntematon. Auton tyyppi: Setra S317 GT-HD. Rno: HNY-725. Ei sisäistä operaattorin järjestystunnusta.

---18:44---
Kahteen kertaan mainitsen eri yhteyksissä tekeväni ajohavaintoja kaikista retkistäni - ja sitten taltioivani nämä havainnot omaksi erilliseksi arkistokseen. Lopuksi eli kun ajo oli saavuttanut kohdaltani loppupisteensä; esitin kiitokseni ja tutun hyvien ajojen eli hukien toivotukseni. Olen esittänyt vuokraoperaattorin omalle asiakaslehdelle mahdollista lehtijuttua tästä teemasta (bussipongauksesta). Saa nähdä sitten mitä tapahtuu.  :Confused:  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

^Täsmennellään vielä tuon Paakinahon osalta; nähdäkseni operaattorin tunnusosa olisi ollut tavallisimmin kahvinruskeaa hieman tummemmalla ruskealla, ja teksti lievästi kallistettuna eli kursivoituna.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

^^Samana päivänä piti tapahtuman Vvo:n tilausajo Kajaanista. Sain matkan aikana kuulla, että heidän tilauksensa olisi järjestetty käytännöllisesti katsoen Kuopiosta käsin. Yhden auton suuruinen tilaus tällöin siis kyseessä.

----------


## Assamies

^BLI-283 nähty tänään. #35 OTP:ltä nähty eilen Kontinkankaalta, oli telillinen. Oulun Taksipalvelujen kalustosta tässä siis koko ajan kyse.

----------


## Assamies

Salmelan N24 nähty kahteen kertaan. Kerran näistä havainnosta ajossa: havaintopaikka Tuirassa Merikosken vaiheila, ja aikakin on detaljitietona talteen otettu. Olisi haaveena joskus vielä kerran Kutterin bussilla ajella.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yritetään saada ajettua Eskelisellä myöskin. Tähän varmaan tarjoutuu asiaankäypä tilaisuus. Lapin Linjat Eskelisen kyyti maksaa aikuiselta tätä kirjoittaessa suhteellisen edullisen 22  - alennuslipulla (varusmies, opiskelija, eläkeläinen) taasen 15 . Hintatiedot tarkistettu muutama päivä sitten Oulun MH:sta. Kun kerta tuo destinaatio eli määränpää jäi vaille laittamisen, niin se on Rovaniemi-Oulu. Toisinpäin en voi mennä, sillä yhteys ei lähde riittävän aikaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:09 ----------

^Koska Eskelisen kyyti on vielä tykkänään ajamatta, oman aina vain hataroituvan muistini pohjalta: niin asetetaan tämän hetken ykkös-tavoitteeksi tuo Eskelisen autolla ajaminen. Tietääkseni yritys omaa pitkän vaiherikkaan perinteen. Lisäksi autot ovat mukavan värisiä, ja moderneja. Siksi niillä kelpaa kyllä matkustaa. :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Seuraavalle tilausajolle ilmoittauduttu. Tämä ajotapahtuma tulee olemaan lajissaan (ajon tilaajan osalta) harvinaisehko. Ajon operaattori on Oulun Taksipalvelut, Otp.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:21 ----------

Lisäksi on tavoitteena tulla Roi-Oulu bussilla ensi su. Lähtöaika olisi klo 18.00. Tuloaika olisi oman jo todella hataran muistin mukaan, klo 21.30. Linjan operaattori on Eskelisen Lapin Linjat. Autot ruskehtavan punertavia kylkiväritykseltään. Eskelisestä on tehty mm. ainakin yksi tv-ohjelman esitys. :Redface:  Eskelinen on kuulu klassikko, suorastaan käsite Lapin läänin alueella.

----------


## Assamies

Otp näyttäisi ajanmukaistaneen sekä lisänneen raskaitten pitkien telibussien kalustoaan. Autot #21 & #24 nähty kaupungin katukuvassa. Muitakin havaintoja on, tosin tunnistamattomia. Näkökulma eli -vinkkeli ei ollut sopiva ponguun tekemiselle.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Rovaniemen rautatieasemalla nähtyä: Gold Linen autot #24, #25 sekä vara-autona taikka lisäbussina #11. Huom. -ei siis linja-autoasemalla.

Linja-autoaseman voimet ovet näin pakkassäällä herättivät hämmästystä ja kummastusta. Niille ei voitu tehdä mitään, niiden automatiikka oli säätänyt keskimmäiset ovet olemaan auki. Lipunmyynti suljettu la ja su.

Rovaniemen r-as. on tällä tietämällä remontin alla.

----------


## Assamies

Paluu linja-autolla tehtyä yhteyttä varten ei onnistunut. Matkahuolto oli la-su kiinni Roi:ssa. Paluuyhteys oli yöpikajuna P266. Siitä lähemmin omassa osiossaan. Ks. -Assamiehen junabongaukset.

Ei ollut riittävää varmuutta tietyistä asioista, ja nämä jutut johtivat paluulipun ostamisen maksimaaliseen lykkäämiseen. Paluuyhteys J M Eskelisen bussilla olisi jokseenkin varmasti tapahtunut Ranuan ja Pudasjärven kautta.

----------


## Assamies

Asemalla (Roviksessa) nähtiin tunnistamaton telibussi, joka oli Eskelisen. Ajo jäi kiinni muutamasta tärkeästä seikasta. Budjetti alkoi olla lähellä ylittymisriskiä, joten paluu tehtiin junalla P266. Siitä lähemmin omassa ketjussaan, ja siinä tunnustan tehneeni erään kolttosenkin.  :Embarassed: 

Eskelisen auto ajoi jokseenkin varmasti Ranuan sekä Pudasjärven kautta. Se ei sinänsä ollut mikään este tuolle matkustamiselle.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään nähty aseman liepeillä, kääntymässä ASemakadun suuntaan: Tampereen Ilveksen joukkuebussi (havaintoaika n. arv. 20.30-35). Tervehdin heitä pitkään kättä nostamalla. Se oli kunnianosoitukseni heille! :Redface:  Ilvesläiset ilmeisesti olivat menossa majoittumaan tämän illan majapaikkaansa, joka ehkä hyvinkin saattanut olla Apollo.  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Eilen nähty Tuirassa, Merikosken taskun pysäkillä ja nkl. 21.05 aikaan: Eskelisen Lapin Linjojen EIS-350. Säännönmukaisella linjavuoroajolla Rovaniemeltä. Eskelisen autoissa ei koskaan ole yleensä vakioidusti, niin kutsuttuja operaattorin sisäisiä järjestysnumerotunnuksia. Auton tyyppi: Star 602. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:36 ----------

K: -Mitä SM-jääkiekkoliiga ja bussiliikenne toisiinsa vaikuttavat? V: -Itseasiassa aika paljonkin. Paljon kannattajia siirtyy peliareenoille seuraamaan oman suosikkijoukkueensa pärjäämistä ja kamppailua illan pistesaaliista, paikallislinjojen bussiyhteyksien turvin. Lisäksi usein vierailevan joukkueen pelaajat tuodaan edellisiltana vieraspelin paikkakunnalle bussilla. _That's the name of this game._

----------


## Assamies

Joku päivä sitten nähtyä: Kutilan Liikenteen #7 Rovaniemeltä. Tarkka aika ei tallentunut. Havaintopaikka joltisellakin varmuudella Merikosken tasku Tuirassa.

Tänään iltapäivällä nähtynä: Salmelan Liikenteen #56 Rovaniemelle via Kemi.

Eilen Rautasaaren pysäkillä illalla nähtyä: PM:n #141 Jyväskylästä. Pitkä telillinen auto, näyttäisi olleen mahdollisesti Volvo 9700. Bussidatasta tämäkin kyllä selvinnee.

----------


## Star 701

> Joku päivä sitten nähtyä: Kutilan Liikenteen #7 Rovaniemeltä. Tarkka aika ei tallentunut. Havaintopaikka joltisellakin varmuudella Merikosken tasku Tuirassa.
> 
> Tänään iltapäivällä nähtynä: Salmelan Liikenteen #56 Rovaniemelle via Kemi.
> 
> Eilen Rautasaaren pysäkillä illalla nähtyä: PM:n #141 Jyväskylästä. Pitkä telillinen auto, näyttäisi olleen mahdollisesti Volvo 9700. Bussidatasta tämäkin kyllä selvinnee.



Kyllä se on vaan tuo PM #141 on koriltaan Volvo 9700.. Oulu-JKL-Oulu pikavuorojen vakioauto, ja toinen samanlainen biili löytyy myös kyseiseltä reitiltä, ja auton numero on #26.

----------


## Assamies

Joo, ok. Kuusamosta tuli tänään joku toinen PM:n telillinen bussi: ja hieman huonosti se tarkentumaan pääsi... :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarassed:  Olisikos tuo ehkä ollut #179. Villi arvaus, enkä väittämään menisi varmasti... (Toinen vaihtoehto voisi olla #171 - syynä tähän; osittainen sekaantuminen jonkin aiemman ponguun kesken.)

Kaupunginteatterin edessä eilen tilauksissa nähtyinä: Kutilan #8 (lähti heti pian sen havaittuani) sekä OTP:n pitkä telillinen #40. Volvolta vaikutti tämä jälkimmäinen...

----------


## killerpop

> ...sekä OTP:n pitkä telillinen #40. Volvolta vaikutti tämä jälkimmäinen...


Jännempi homma että Oulun seudulla tai oikestaan Oulussa on jopa kolme sieltä käsin päivitettävää bussisivustoa (Oso, PBL, Arktiset), ja kukaan ei ole ottanu OTP:tä listoillensa. Lienee kuitenkin paljon merkittävämpi toimija siellä, kuin moni muu...

----------


## LHB

> Jännempi homma että Oulun seudulla tai oikestaan Oulussa on jopa kolme sieltä käsin päivitettävää bussisivustoa (Oso, PBL, Arktiset), ja kukaan ei ole ottanu OTP:tä listoillensa. Lienee kuitenkin paljon merkittävämpi toimija siellä, kuin moni muu...


No joku raja sentään  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

^Kyllä, varmastikin juuri näin!  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:39 ----------

Ajotilaus on siis edelleen kesken. Tilausajo Oulusta Haaparannan IKEA:aan & Ica Maxiin. Alla ollut OTP:n (Oulun Taksipalvelut) pitkä telibussi #35.

Weblink: http://onnikat.nettisivu.org/oulun-taksipalvelut-otp/ (Auton rno on ILE-430. -En tiedä siitä sitten, että kutsutaankos tuota Volvoa "Ilkaksi"...  :Laughing:  )

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:39 ----------

Viesti lähetetty Torniosta. Paluun aika koittaa klo 16.00.

----------


## Assamies

Voittoisalta, riemukkaalta bussiretkeltä palailtu. Bussi ei poikennut Torniossa; joskaan ei IKEA:n bussiparkista tullut kovin pitkää matkaa mennä_ per pedes/zu füss nach_ Rajalla/På Gränsen -kauppakeskukseen, taikka Tornion Kaupungin Pääkirjastoon.

Minulle on joka ainut ikinen kerta, aivan kunnia-asia poiketa juuri nimenomaan Tornion puolella; sinne on tallentunut kolmen vuoden mittainen siivu - omaa henkilöhistoriaani.

Tornion pääkirjaston poistokokoelmista, on ostettu eräs mainio - ralli-aiheinen teos. Sitä voidaan soveltaa esim. Wiki-artikkelien lähdepohjana.

Bussin (OTP #35, rno: ILE-430) paluuaika koitti noin klo 17.45 aikoihin. Erityishuomio: jotkin opastetekstit näyttivät olleen kirjoitetun _hollannin_ kielellä. 

Tavan mukaan, kuljettajaa menin itse henkilökohtaisesti verbaalisesti kiittämään - tehdyn _matkalennon_ eli tilausajon jälkeen.  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------

^Itse hk. protestoin & boikotoin IKEA:a & sen periaatteita vastaan. Siksi en edes käynyt ko. putiikissa päinkään. Bussikuvia tosin otin juu, jopa runsain mitoin...

Olen kerran käynyt todella siellä (IKEA, Hpr/Hpa) sisällä; todeten ao. paikan todella stressaavaksi & sokkeloiseksi. Helposti vierähtää vähintäin jopa 1½ t. - siinä sitten mitään todella merkittävää löytämättä.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------

Ks. vrt ed.: -Kylmällä kaudella, talvisäällä: muodostaa pakkanen & jäätyminen usein tilureitten wc-tiloihin ongelman. Vesi ei tule, jätteet eivät huuhtoudu - + ym. vast. Siksikään en mene järin mielelläni asioimaan talvikaudella bussivessoihin. Mutta kun hätähän ei tunnetusti lakia tunne, niin minkäs sitten teet...  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:40 ----------

^/^^/^^^ -Selvä, pankaa sitten banniin - taikka sulkekaa tämä käyttäjätunnus! Minulla ei tekstit tästä varmaankaan sievistymään tule. Turhaa toistoakin aivan varmasti liikaa kaikissa näissä höpinöissäni. Käyttämäni ilmaisut eivät olleet suoria, selviä kirosanoja - taikka muutenkaan kovin rajusti radikaaleja.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tilauksella oltua: V.Alamäen #7. Olen saattunut mennä joskus sillä ennenkin. En muista, mutta vanhemmista matkakertomuksista tuo mahdollinen aiempi ajohavainto saattaisi löytyäkin. Pääte-etappi oli Haukiputaan Virpiniemi. Koko päivän kestänyt ajotilaus, ja matkustajia n. 27 henkeä. Ajo alkoi tasan klo 09.00 ja se päättyi klo 15.25 noin-aikaa. Auto ei jäänyt odottamaan, vaan palasi - en tiedä minne, tuskin välttämättä bussiasemalle (Oulun l.-as.).  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Matkat, niin meno kuin tulokin sujuivat mukavan aurinkoisissa merkeissä. Ajon päätteeksi kävin kiittelemässä kuljettajan.  :Cool: 

Päivä sisälsi runsaasti monennäköistä aktiviteettia, jopa seinäkiipeilyyn asti. Ravintolalounas, ja hyvin ravitseva sekä täysipainoinen kuului mukaan ohjelmaan. Eräälle sattunut valitettava tapaturma himmensi hieman tunnelmaa. Nuotiokahvit ja mäenlasku Stiga-rattikelkalla kruunasi tämän hyvin urheilupainotteisen päivän. Saatoin tehdä varmaankin mäen pituusennätyksen (-ainakin mitä vallinneisiin keliolosuhteisiin tulee-), mutta nopeudesta en menisi väittelemään...  :Wink:

----------


## Assamies

Eilen oltua tilauksella. Tilausajo ollut toisena perättäispäivänä, mikä erittäin harvinaista.

Meitä oli kyyditsemässä "Maku-Setä". Tittelin keksi iäkäs isoäitini, mutta eri yhteydessä. Minusta titteli tähän yhteyteen hyvin käypä, ja huomatkaa että sillä yritän korostaa antamaani arvonantoa ja kunnioitusta. Vain todella "mainio setä" - voisi tuon "Maku-Sedän" tittelin saada.  :Wink: 

_Maku-Setä_ on sanavalmis bussikuski, joka osaa värittää matkaa mukavasti omalla värikkäällä persoonallaan.  :Smile:  Kuljettajamme oli oikeasti Markku. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:56 ----------

Tarkat ajohavainnot tullut toki tehtyä. Edelleen erittäin harvinaisesti; samalla tilauksella ajettu kahdella eri autolla. Joitain teknisiä ongelmiakin koettiin. Ei toki oman auton kohdalla, mutta kuskimme pysähtyi auttamaan toista autoa. Da; solidaalisuus kunniaan!  :Very Happy: 

IS Open:in aikaan, jäi epäselväksi nämä: _MB pitkäperän kootut seikkailut_. Saattoi mahdollisesti olla rinnebussi, joka vie väkeä kohteelta toiselle.

IS Open kuvattiin rinnekisoina laajalti. Pitopaikkana Iso-Syöte. Pikkusyötteellä sielläkin luultavasti aktiviteettia nuorisopaikkana oli.  :Confused: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:56 ----------

^-lisätään tarkemmat, autokohtaiset ajohavainnot sitten myöhempänä (tied.) -^

----------


## Assamies

Isolla Syötteellä siis nähty yksi tilataksi, eli pienoisbussi. Auton merkki luultavasti MB. Näyttäisi olleen jatketulla perällä. Näin rekisteritunnuksen, mutten saanut oikein otettua sitä talteen. Auton indikaatio (käyttö/ajotarkoitus) ei oikein selvinnyt. Operoija oli OTP, eli Oulun Taksipalvelut. Se on siirtynyt myöskin linjaoperoijaksi paikallisliikenteeseen. Ks. havaintoani omassa keskusteluketjussaan.

Oman autoni olin ristinyt "Gorbaksi".

Listataan seuraavassa järjestyksessä nämä:

-sisäinen tilausjärjestys / auton nro

#1 = UGO-980, ent. Mällisen liikenteen (?) numeroimaton auto, ei OTP:n tunnuksia
#2 = OTP #23
#3 = OTP #24
#4 = OTP #25 "Gorba" - oma auto, tilaus lähtenyt keskustasta, matkustajia 35 (tod. 34) hlöä
#5 = OTP "Ukkohalla" rno. HXF-723 (ei operaattorin antamaa järj.nroa)

Ajoin itse sisäisellä tilauksella #3:lla eli OTP:n #24:llä: - Iso-Syötteeltä Pikkusyötteelle. Se oli jatkettu eli telillinen auto, ehkä Volvo 9700. Termi "sisäinen tilaus" tarkoittaa ajon tilaajan autoille antamaa, tilapäistä järjestysnumerointia. Sen tarkoitus on selkiinnyttää ajotilausta siten, että samassa autossa tullen matkanneet voisivat palata samoissa autoissa kotipysäkeilleen. Itse kohtasin paljon tuiralaisia, minkä koin varsin virkistävänä kokemuksena. Erinäisiin aktiviteetteihin osallistuin myös, en kuitenkaan IS Open:iin. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------

^Osa autoista koki teknisiä vikoja, mutta näistä kuitenkin ennenkaikkea yhteistyön avulla selvittiin.  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Niinikään sekä liukkaus että yleinen ahtaus pysäköintipaikoilla, muodostivat nekin jonkin asteen ongelmia. Parisen plussa-astetta oli. Mäkinousut parkkipaikoille olivat siksi jonkin verran ongelmallisia.

Ongelmista selvittiin, ja perillä lähtöpisteessä suunnilleen arvioidussa ajassa. Matka meni sikälikin mukavasti, ettei mitään isompia tapaturmia (kuten laskettelumäissä esim. - taikka äkillisiä sairastapauksia) ei vaikuttanut lainkaan olleen. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------




> Tänään tilauksella oltua: V.Alamäen #7. Olen saattunut mennä joskus sillä ennenkin. En muista, mutta vanhemmista matkakertomuksista tuo mahdollinen aiempi ajohavainto saattaisi löytyäkin. Pääte-etappi oli Haukiputaan Virpiniemi. Koko päivän kestänyt ajotilaus, ja matkustajia n. 27 henkeä. Ajo alkoi tasan klo 09.00 ja se päättyi klo 15.25 noin-aikaa. Auto ei jäänyt odottamaan, vaan palasi - en tiedä minne, tuskin välttämättä bussiasemalle (Oulun l.-as.).
> 
> Matkat, niin meno kuin tulokin sujuivat mukavan aurinkoisissa merkeissä. Ajon päätteeksi kävin kiittelemässä kuljettajan.
> 
> Päivä sisälsi runsaasti monennäköistä aktiviteettia, jopa seinäkiipeilyyn asti. Ravintolalounas, ja hyvin ravitseva sekä täysipainoinen kuului mukaan ohjelmaan. Eräälle sattunut valitettava tapaturma himmensi hieman tunnelmaa. Nuotiokahvit ja mäenlasku Stiga-rattikelkalla kruunasi tämän hyvin urheilupainotteisen päivän. Saatoin tehdä varmaankin mäen pituusennätyksen (-ainakin mitä vallinneisiin keliolosuhteisiin tulee-), mutta nopeudesta en menisi väittelemään...


Yksi osallistuja jouduttiin sattuneen tapaturman vuoksi saattamaan ambuölanssiin. Ilmeisesti kaatuminen, josta päähän syntynyt runsaasti vuotanut avohaava. Saattoi varmaankin vaatia ompelua eli suturaatiota. :-(

----------


## Assamies

Huomenna, ja melkein kohta siis - saisi sanoa, että tänään: on klassinen kevätretki Haaparantaan. Matka on ennakolta maksettu, ja siihen kuuluu lounas Keminmaan Isohaarassa sijaitsevalla Puukerholla. Lähtöaika Ol l.-as. on klo 09.30. Paluu Hpr on klo 16.00.

Matkan ajo-operaattori ei ole tiedossa. Viimeksi se oli V.Alamäki, ja käytössä oli pitkä uudehko teliauto. Sitä edeltävästi on operoinut Matka-Maket ja siitäkin aiempana Velj. Salmela.

Matkan järjestäjänä toimii Oulun Ohjaajapalvelut, ja kohderyhmä eli matkailijat niiden palveluasiakkaat (jotka saavat asumisenohjausta ja vastaavia verrattavia tukipalveluita).

Kuntoutuskeskus Kipinä järjestänee samankaltaisen reissun lähes samoihin aikoihin. Tästä ei allekirjoittaneella sen tarkempaa tietoa kuitenkaan ole.  :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Haaparannalla ja Torniossa nähty Salmelan paikallisliikennettä, ainakin auto #49 sekä kauko- ja lähiseudun bussiliikennettä Haaparannalla. Linjan 20 double-decker tuli Skellefteåsta. Niin ikään LTN:n Tapani'sin bussi nähtynä. Yksi koululaiskyydin ajo Seskaröstä, lieneekö se suomeksi sitten Seiskari vaiko Seittensaari: mene & tiedä...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tämänpäiväiseltä ajotilaukselta palattua. Matkan aikana tapahtunut erikoista/erikoisuutta. Tähän palaan seuraavassa ja ketjutetussa kirjoituksessani.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:04 ----------

Meno & paluu via Haukipudas (TraFi/Rhk: Hd). Ateriointi Vallitunsaaressa, Isohaaran vesivoimalaitoksen alajuoksulla. Siellä sijaitsee Jokikeskuksen Puukerho. Syötiiin täysipainoinen kolmen ruokalajin lounas, mikä kuului matkan hintaan. Matkan kustannus oli 10. Lounaaseen sisältyi lohikeittoa, makaronilaatikkoa sekä kinkkukiusausta jälkiruokineen: mikä oli marjakiisseliä. Ruoka maistuikin erittäin hyvälle. Jokikeskuksen Puukerho oli allekirjoittaneelle entuudestaaan tuttu lounaspaikka.

Lähtö tapahtui vähän hieman klo 09.30 jälkeen. Saapuminen Vallitunsaareen, Keminmaan ja Kemin kuntien rajalle: n. klo 11.30.

Lähistöllä sijaitsee opastettu sotilasmuistomerkki, jossa vierailin ja ainoana koko ryhmästä. Otin joitakin valokuvia, uusi kamerakännykkä (Nokia Model 301) jumiutui ja meni epäkuntoon. Sotavankileirin muisto-obeliskilla sytytin kynttilän. Paikkaan on haudattuna 162 venäläistä/neuvostoliittolaista sotavankia.

Aterioinnissa kaikkineen kului noin tunnin verran aikaa. Tulo Tornioon ja Haaparantaan tapahtui n. klo 13.00. Ostoaikaa ICA Maxissa oli tasan tunti. Minulla oli ilmoitettuja ja sovittuja menoja Haaparannan puolella, ja kävin siellä työmaakahvittelun ja asioinnin merkeissä.

Yhytin Rajalla-På Gränsen -kauppakeskuksesta ohjaajat ja muutamia matkalaisia. Menin käymään kierrätysliikkeisiin Tornion puolella ja tein siellä kauppoja. Paluu Torniosta via Haukipudas klo 16.00 - perillä Ol l.as. n. klo (jokseen tarkkaan ottaen) 17.50. Paluulla ei ollut suunniteltua poikkeamista Merihelmessä.

Minkäänasteista laittomuutta taikka esim. _hämäräbisnestä_, _välityshommaa_ - niitä ei tähän kuvailemaani lainkaan sisälly.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:04 ----------

Käyttämämme ajoneuvo oli V.Alamäen #7, Euro5 -päästönormin mukainen, Volvo 9700-sarjan pitkä/jatkettu telibussi. Auto sai Vallitunsaaren rampillla lievän pohjakosketuksen peräänsä, mikä johtui auton pituudesta ja nousun jyrkästä kaltevuudesta. Mahdollinen tiehöyläys/hiekoitusjäämä tien pintaan nähden: lienee sekin mahdollista.
Ajolta palattua, kävin kiittelemässä kuljettajan: kuten teen aina ja joka ikisen kerran.

----------


## Assamies

Välillä Kemi-Oulun nähtiin tänä iltana useita J.M.Eskelisen tilausautoja, varmaankin vähintäin 7 kpl. Näistä 3-4 ajoi letkassa. Oletus: sotilaskuljetus lomille lähteville varusmiehille ja -naisille Lapin läänin alueella sijaitsevista varuskunnista. Autot olivat varustetut sisäisin numerotunnuksin, mitään logoja (kuten joukkoyksiköiden) ei niissä kuitenkaan näkynyt.

Kemistä l-as. nähtiin lähtevän V.Alamäen #13. Auto on edelleen ajossa ja jatkaa Lahden ja  lentokentän (HEL) kautta, aina Helsinkiin saakka.

----------


## Assamies

Pitäisi mennä käymään ti 9.12.-14 Rovaniemellä tilausajona. En ole vielä ilmoittautunut. Turun reissu jäi tekemäti, joten olisi mukavan oloinen korvike pikkupieneen sievään _matkatuska_an. Ajo-operaattori ei ole tiedossa. Matkan hinta ei ole kallis mitenkään, se on yhden työpäivän mittainen ja ateriointi sisältyy retkeen. Kerron enemmän kun tiedän tarkemmin. Meno olisi aamulla ja paluu illalla. Siellä olisi kyllä joitain tuttuja, joita olisi hyvä syy käydä samalla morjestamassa.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Huomenissa tarjoutuu matka Vaasaan.  :Smile:  Excursio on Kärppäkannattajien pelimatka Kuparinsaareen, Vaasa-Areenalle.  :Mad:  Lähemmin tästä:  :Arrow:  www.karppakannattajat.com & Kärppäkannattajat | Edullinen kannattajamatka Vaasaan | News Item http://www.karppakannattajat.com/#!E...nhi/ifa1z7w717

----------


## Assamies

Käynti Was'ASSA: ilmat suosi, eli keli hieno. Vastaanotto ei taas ollut sitä. Siitä seurannee se, etten hyvin pitkään aikaan tulisi Vaasassa pistäytymään.

V.Alamäki, pitkä telibussi #7. Kyyti oli hulppeata ja matka sujui muutoin (vastaanottoa, kohtelua Vaasassa sekä itse pelitulosta lukuunottamatta) varsin mainiosti. :Redface: 

En edelleen ole jäsen, enkä tule VPA:n eli WRA:n (_Vaasan Sport_in nk. kannatusyhdistys: *Red Army*:n aka. Puna-armeijan) jäsenyyteen... Suorastaan järkytyin joidenkin paikallisten alkuasukkaiden aka. jäkisfanien uhkaavan vihamielisestä käyttäytymisestä, suorasta selvästä aggressiiviudesta!  :Shocked: 

Paluu meni pitkien ja moniaitten taukojen johdosta hyvin myöhään. Pääsin takaisin asunnolle viimeisellä yhteydellä, joka oli linjan 2 auto (A/#141) Metelinkankaalle klo 23.40 keskustasta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:03 ----------

^_He he hee!_  :Twisted Evil:  Sustaminen on koloista ja kosto suloista! :Wink:  Vaasan Sport  Hikipedia http://hikipedia.info/wiki/Vaasan_Sport  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:52 ----------

^^Kokkolassa oli ollunna, sekä mennen että tullen, pitkä pysähtyminen. Paikka oli Kokkolan eli Karlebyn Apsi (ABC). Tullessa pidetyllä tupakka- ja/tai jaloittelutauolla meni yksi ilotulite bussin alle. Tietääkseni siellä myöskin auton moottorin sijainti. Potkaisin siis siksi, kiireesti ja kiivaudella kipinöivän suihkupadan tms. pois auton alustan alta. Ja jos Vaasasta ei aivan mukavat matkamuistot jääneetkään, niin silti Kokkolasta kuitenkin jäi. Asemalla (huoltis) oli myöskin Valmet 502. Teki mieleni nauhoittaa kännykällä sen säksätystä eli dieselin "sätkätystä". En tehnyt niin kuitenkaan.

----------


## Assamies

^^^ -Niin, olin siis jo jopa aivan valmis taistelemaan fyysisesti, paljain käsin ja jaloin. Adrenaliinit olivatkin hyvin pinnassa. Meitä kohtaan käyttäydyttiin siis hyvin uhkaavasti. Näkyi olevan siinä ½ tusinan verran (ehkä max. 10 verran) nuoria miehiä meitin päälle ryntäämässä. Meillä oli suoja-aitaus, mutta he yrittivät kaataa sen.

Oma linjani oli tämä: älä provosoi toisia kavereita (oman puolen joukkueen kannattajia) vihamieliseen käytökseen - äläkä itse päädy provosoitumaan (vastustajien joukkueen kannattajien epäasiallisesta käytöksestä).

Minulle oli tärkeätä päästä suojelemaan omaa bussiamme, mahdollisilta vahingoittamisten yrityksiltä. Bussimme kuljettaja hoputti meitä pikaisesti bussiin, ja teimme työtä käskettyä. Tiukan paikan tullen, olisin tullut fyysisesti väliin, varjelemaan hänen koskemattomuuttaan. Tiimiimme kuului paljon nuoria naisia, jopa lapsia eli varhaisnuoria. Minulle oli erittäin tärkeätä päästä jotenkin suojelemaan heidän välitön turvallisuutensa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:58 ----------

Itse ottelun aikana olivat eri joukkueiden kannattajat toisistansa eristetyt. Aivan erittäin hyvä sekä toimiva ratkaisu tämä! Tämä vaaratilanne kehkeytyikin melko pian heti itse ottelun jälkeen. Me Kärppäkannattajat päätimme poistua pikaisesti, mikä ehkä olikin ainut järkevä ja toimiva taktiikka. Muistutan yhä edelleen siitä, että olisin ollut valmis taistelemaan eli tappelemaan. Sen kyllä teen, jos minua uhataan suoralla väkivallan käytöllä.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään päivän mittainen _nk. rasvareissu_. Ajon kesto: 09.45 - 17.40. Ajat ovat noin-aikoja. Alkuperäinen suunnitelman mukainen liikkeelle lähtö oli klo 09.30. Mutta lähtö viivästyi joidenkin epäselvyyksien takia. Ilmeisesti jotkut ilmoitetut lähtijät eivät olleet edeltä käsin peruneet mukaan tulemistaan. Ikävää tämä tällainen, jos sitä sattuu. :Sad: 

Noin klo 12.00 (11.30 - 12.30) aikoihin poikkeaminen Jokihaaran Puukerholla eli Kemijoen Koskikeskuksessa. Syötiin runsas ja maittava lounas. Jatkettiin tämän jälkeen kohti Rajaa. Jatketun bussin eli Star 502 telibussin maha raapi ikävän oloisesti nousurampissa. Selitys. Koskikeskus sijaitsee Isohaaran ajajuoksulla. Se on voimalaitoksen rampissa, jossa on hyvin (tai ainakin melko) jyrkkä mutka, kurvi. Jatkettujen linja-autojen alustat ottavat yleensä mahakosketuksen, ja varsinkin jos ovat raskaalla lastilla. Kuten meitäkin lienee ollut lähes täysi autollinen, ja varmaankin enemmän kuin 60 matkustajaa.

*Suorsan Liikenteen* jatkettu _Carruksen_ valmistama bussiauto oli takatelillinen. Sillä ei ollut matkaoperaattorin sisäistä ajoneuvotunnusta, kuten monilla muilla on. Ajoneuvo oli tyypiltään jatkettu/telillinen *Carrus Star 502*. Rno on *SLN-936*.

Paluu Ouluun tapahtui viivästyksistä ja muista erilaisista kommervenkeistä huolimatta n. tasan 20 min. etuajassa. Arvioitu paluu oli klo 18.00. Paluu tapahtui jokseenkin tasan klo 17.40.

Erityishuomio. Jotkin matkustajat käsittääkseni kritisoivat/olivat kritisoineet joitain melkoisen absurdeja juttuja. Kuten esim. moottorin käyntiääntä tms. Its en tunnistanut taikka havainnoinut mitään vastaavaa verrattavaa lainkaan. Auto oli toiminut sangen moitteettomasti kaikilta osin. Itse pidin _Star 502_:n kyytiin pääsyä erityisen hienona juttuna. _Star 502_ on jotain, mitä ei voi sanoin selittää. Kertakaikkisen upea, hieno, lineaarinen visuaalisesti, komea, sangen toimiva ja jopa rakastettava auto! <3#>
I just Love It!

Erityishuomio II (2.). Autossa olivat matkustajaturvavyöt. Minä käytin niitä koko sen matka-ajan. Olin ensimmäinen Haaparannan puolella mukaan noussut, ja näin ajoin kaikista matkustajista pisimmän osuuden. Nousin _Ikea-parkissa_, siinä missä toiset vasta Ikean edustalla. Ikean bussiparkki on sivustalla, Tornioon ja Rajalla-kauppakeskukseen kohden. Matkaa lienee noin 300 metriä.

Erityishuomio 3. III. Kävin uudessa Haaparanta-Tornion Matkakeskuksessa, vaikka siihen ei ollutkaan mitään varsinaista syytä. Katselin busseja pelkästään ja vietin hieman aikaa. Mitään havaintoja en tehnyt, siitä olisi tullut - myönnettäköön se - liian vaikeata.  :Sad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:26 ----------

> Eräs muudan jälkihuomautus. (^) Olin kyennyt nukahtamaan toviksi tässä autossa, mitä muuten en tosiaankaan yleensä tee. Näin jopa suloisia bussiunia. :Smile:  Sellainen voi olla vain Carrus Star 502:n kyyti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Assamies

Mikäli tulee eteen mahdollinen Jyväskylän matka, niin en sitä tulisi enää junalla tekemään. VR:n uudet hintamuutokset ovat tehneet kaukoliikenteen matkustamiset hyvin epäedullisiksi. Kemin matkan voisin vielä_ niukkelis-naukkelis_ junalla pystyä tekemään.

Kemin liikenteestä; linja-autoliikenne Oulu-Kemi, kts. seur. alla:  :Arrow: 

_Salmelan Liikenne_ on lopetettu/lopettanut ajonsa, ilmeisesti sen kaaduttua konkurssiin. Linjaksi on tullut 70, eli entinen Tupos-Liminka-Tyrnävän linjanro. Uudeksi operaattoriksi on noussut *NorthBus*.

-VR/päiväpikajunat: Päiväaikaan edullisin junalippu näyttäisi kustantavan 10. Eläkeläisalennus on minimoitunut siinä -20% tietämille. Ennen "wanhaan huwaan aikaan" oli eläkeläis-alennus -45-55%/lipunhinta.  :Eek:   :Mad:

----------


## Assamies

Haaveenani on edelleen ajaa* Eskelisen* autolla. Nämä ovat ulkoasultaan upeita ja hyvällä, mainiolla tavalla huomiota herättäviä. Autoissa korostuu ruskan värit. Lisäksi ne ajavat erittäin pitkiä linjoja. Jopa Norjan Nordkappiin saakka. :Cool:   :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:17 ----------

^Havaitsinkin tänään yhden ajotapahtuman Tuiran Merikosken taskussa. Kuljettaja meni ulos ja matkustajaa auttamaan matkatavaroissaan. Olisin jo silloin halunnut hypätä tuon auton kyytiin. Mutta pidin sellaista toimintaa linjaliikenteen häirintänä. Voisin ajaa muutoin parin pysäkin ajona. Mutten hyväksy pikaliikenteeseen kohdistuvaa, ehkä turhaa ja häiritsevää pysäyttelyä. Maksoi se taikka sitten ei.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Assamies

Lätkäbusseja bongailtu. Esim. eri vieras-nuorisojoukkuiden autoja taltioitu ylös. Tallenteet eli muistiinpanot eivät juuri nyt saatavilla. :Icon Frown:  Eri jääkiekkojoukkueilla on oman vajavaisen käsityskykyni mukaan kuljetussopimukset joidenkin tiettyjen operaattorien kesken.

Esim. Oulun Kärppien vieraspelien bussikuljetuksia hoiteleepi Pohjolan Matka. Vaasan Sport käyttää Ingves & Svanbäckiä. Saimaan Pallon (SaiPa, Lpr) kuljetuksia hoitelee Vento/Ventolinjat ja Tampereen Tappara ajeleepi Tokeen kyydeillä. Mahdollisesti myöskin Tampereen Ilves käyttää Tokeeta. Lahden Pelicansin vieraspelien kuljetukset kuskaileepi Reissu-Ruoti. :Redface: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:29 ----------

Oman hataran muistini pohjalta, olisi tamperelais-joukkueet aikaisemmin ajelleet ainakin joissain vaiheissa V.Paunun kyydeillä; mene & tiedä siitä sitten... :-/

----------


## Assamies

*Halldin & Rosé*n #50 nähty Haaparannalla Ikean bussiparkissa. Kotipaikka _Pietarsaari/Jakobstad_. Bussin kyljessä selkeästi havaittavat _vaasalais-firma_n, *Ingves & Svanbäck*in tunnukset mainostarran muodossa.

Pongausaika n. 15.30-15.45. Päivä: ke 10.5.-17. Sijainti: yksinäinen *Volvo 8700* bussiparkissa Ikean kupeella. Ei muita transaktioita.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen eikus toissapäivänä ke, 10.5.-17. *Suorsan Liikenteen*, telillinen eli -jatkettu *Carrus Star 502, #9*. Matka-aika klo 9.40-18.10. Destinaatiot Tornio & Haaparanta, _Svärje_.

----------


## Assamies

Ei ajoja kaukoliikenteen busseilla. Minulla ei enää mitään ihmisoikeuksia missään ole, ja siitä kiitos isosti Oulun Yleisen EdunValvonnan. :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:43 ----------

Eräs perustelu: en voi ostaa mitään netitse, netin kautta. MP-tunnuksia ei ole eikä niitä tulekaan. :Frown:   :Sad:

----------


## Assamies

Su, 11.3. 2018: klo 19 aikoihin (hieman sen jälkeen, ehkä?) Kemin bussiasemalla V.Alamäen autolta näyttävä telillinen bussi. Auto kuitenkin GoldLinen. Siihen nousi arviolta hieman yli kymmenisen (10+) matkustajaa. Olin sen verran etäällä riittävästi, etten kunnon havaintoja saanut. Olin odottanut tuon auton kaartavan vielä r-as.:n kautta. Mutta sitä sellaista en huomioinut. Yksi mahdollisuus on siinä, että se kävi r-as:n kautta ennen l-as:lle saapumistaan...

----------


## Assamies

Ke 23.5.-18 eko- & roskismatkailua + tulvabongausta!  :Very Happy: 

Charter-ajo Tornioon & Haaparantaan. Mitä erityistä: erikoista oli se, että jäin kyydistä pois jo Torniossa. Vietin siellä aikaa samoillen saaren seli keskustan maisemissa. Kävelin n. 2½t. (h.) harhailtuani Haaparannan puolelle. Lounaspaikka oli tällä kertaa Mustaparran Päämaja. Tuo ravintolahotelli kantaa 1851 syntyneen merikapteeni & valtiopäivämies Iisakki Mustaparran legendaa. :Smile: 

Itseasiassa olin jo kävellä ohitse autolle saapuessani, mutta auton profiilin pohjalta huomasin oman bussini, joka oli IKEAn kaluste- & sisustustavaratalon edessä. Koska auto oli kokovalkoinen Carruksen Classic ts. Carrus Star, niin sen linjakas muotoilu oli suhteellisen helpohko bonjata seli bongata tuon perusteella. :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:58 ----------

Tulvannousemalta alueelta keräilin noin yhden täyden muovikassillisen verran roskia. Net löytyivät keskustan alapuistosta eli Keskus-Grillin ja ravintola Umpitunnelin läheisestä joenrantamaisemasta. Kävin myös Pikisaaressa ja olin likeltä huljahtaa jokheen!  :Embarassed:  Pikisaaren kävelin ympäri ja keräilin roskia toki sielläkin (tok' tietennii). :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:02 ----------

Vaikka matka muutoin olikin ollut tosi mukava ja sekä onnistunut, niin ehkä auton liian pienellä ollut tuuletus seli ilmanvaihto sai olon tuntumaan ajoittain jonnii verta tukalalta..:-( Auton kuulutukset seli AV-järjestelmä toimi kylläkin moitteetta.

----------


## Assamies

^Auton identifikaatiot; operaattori AM Tilausmatka, ajopeli/bussi rno. VSY-905,v ei operaattorin sisäistä järjestystunnusta. Alusta: Scania 9700. Kori: Carrus Classic/Star. :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Katsottiin Onnibusin tarjoamia yhteyksiä ja palveluja. Itse en niitä voi h.k. käyttää. Syy: minulla ei ole tarvittavia nettipankkitunnuksia. Voin maksaa vain & ainoastaan Visa Electron-maksukortilla/elektronisella ominaisuudella varustetulla pankkikortilla (suoramaksu pin-koodia käyttäen taikka lähiluku-ominaisuudella) tai sitten raa'asti kylmällä käteisellä. Junissa ei voi maksaa Visa Electonia käyttäen. :Icon Frown:

----------


## Assamies

Charterilla ts. tilausajolla: la, 11.11.-18. Klo: 09.00 - n. 17.45. Destinaatio: Hpr/Hpa. Ajo tapahtui OTP:n teliautolla #21. Suensaaren suuntaan nähtiin kääntymässä niin ikään telillinen OTP:n #35. IKEA:n parkissa nähty useita charter-busseja, muttei näitä voitu havainnoida tuon tarkemmin /syy: huomio täytyi jonnekin aivan muualle.

Mitä erityistä: kävin Tor r-as. Siellä kunnostetaan tiloja asuinkäyttöön punatiilisessä asemarakennuksessa. Kuvia otettu.

Mitä erityistä 2: kävin usean sillan kautta. :Wink:  Pikisaaressa ei nyt vierailtu.

Mitä erityistä 3: paluu tapahtui Hd (myös Hp) kuntakeskuksen kautta, eli ns. wanhaa 4-tietä. Epäkurantit lyhennökset tarkoituksellisia joskin taustaa RHK:lta (TraFi).

Erityishuomio 4: auton akselistossa ilmeni jonkin verran epätasaisuutta, moderni Volvon telibussi äänsi jkv. sekä kulussa epätasaisuutta, ilmeten yli 80 km/t (h.) nopeudella.

----------


## Assamies

Eilen ajettua, tilauksella alias charterilla: Sassin Liikenteen #605. Bussi oli kokovalkea, telillinen bussiauto ja malliltaan *Volvo 9700.* Matka oli ollut todella mainio ja aivan ongelmaton. *Sassin Liikenne*ttä voisin kyllä aivan suositella, varsin tai sangen ongelmattomana matkaoperaattorina. :Smile:  Yt. :Cool: 

Tilausajo tapahtui välillä Oulun linja-autoasema - IKEAn parkki, Haaparanta, Ruotsi. Retkeen kuului hyvin runsas lounas, mikä tapahtui Mustanparran Päämajassa, Tornion keskustassa. Lounaspaikka oli suositeltavan mainio. Ateriatarjonta oli hyvin monipuolista, kuten kasvis-vaihtoehtoineen ja sekä varsin maittavaa. Siis: Mustanparran Päämajan ruokapaikka, sen olen kokenut erittäinkin houkuttelevana.  :Razz:  Jälkiruuaksi oli lettuja hillolla, kermavaahdolla sekä kahvin kera. Se kruunasi kaiken, ateria oli kaikkinensa  todella mahtava. Legendaarinen Kärppä-fani "Pullo-Eki" lounasti palokunnan kera kanssamme myös!  :Smile: 

Mitä muuta erikoista: Kävelin lähes koko saaren ympäri, useammalle ystävälle ollut vaikeutta selittää tätä jakoa, Suensaari versus Juhannussaari.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:51 ----------

Jos se sentään sanoo jotain: golfparkki, rajapuisto ja mattojen pesupaikka. Niissä minä kyllä olin. Rajan ylitykseen olisikin vaadittu polkupyörä ainakin. Lisäksi tein pientä sievää hienovaraista luonnonsuojelu-työtä. Tornion TIHC Tigers Juniorsit saivat 0,65£ ts. ,

----------


## rane

Anteeksi huomautus, mutta ainakaan minussa ei bussialan arvostusta nosta mitkään englannista lainatut sanat.
Samaten lähinnä huvittaa Alma Manun lehdenjakajien muuttuminen couriereiksi.

----------


## Assamies

^Nimet joita käytetty ovat alkuperäiset. Ehkä pitäisi tutustuttaa tarkemmin ja sekä paremmin erääseen soittoniekka - diivailija ent. ystävääni; joka vaikuttanut olleen erittäinkin rakastunut, tuahon Armoriikan / Amerriikan kiäleen... :Mr. Green:  En ole yrittänyt tarkoituksella viljellä mitään englannin kielistä termistöä, turhaan tarpeetta - vailla siihen liittyvää selkeätä kontekstia!  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 
En käsittääkseni ole mistään lehdenjakajista tähän ketjuun mitään laittanut? Courier on kuriiri, jota sanaa kyllä käyttäisin omissa teksteissäni.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:39 ----------

Tilausmatka oli charter-ajona Tornioon. Tilaus oli yksityinen, ja jäin kesken pois matkan. Eli en palannut bussilla takaisin sinne mistä lähdin. Charter on tilausajo, ja yleisemmin myöskin kotoisessa Suomessamme käytetty ilmaisutapa.

Valkoinen pitkä telibussi vei allekirjoittaneen Tornioon. Ajomerkintöjä ei tehty: eli ei mainintoja operaattorista taikka bussin identifikaatiosta. Yst tv. :Smile:

----------

